# S@squ@tch's Against the Giants - Team Gold OOC - Recruiting



## s@squ@tch

Chat away!


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Goals*

Current:


1) Go to the House Tharashk enclave in Stormreach.
2) Find the remains of the Tharashk search and rescue parties
3) Discover what is behind the giants increased aggression and coordinated attacks.


Completed:


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I know nothing about Archivists lol. They are support characters? I was thinking about the golith..We all should of been them lol


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Doubling up on the front line is good, especially against high damage-output opponents like giants.  The first time one of us gets crit for 9d6+39 by a frost giant we'll be glad to have someone else take the heat for a round or two.

For cost effectiveness, I'd recommend having a wand of lesser vigor as well as CLW in the party.  It's slower, but gives twice as much healing for the same cash spent.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Every piece of clothing I have added to my cleric heals or causes my heals to be maximized. So, I'm hoping I can keep up with a giants hits. As long as we don't face a milita of giants, I think we may be okay.

Any other kinds of items that could be handy? I'll take anything that can be thought of.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel's taking a wand of _lesser vigor_. He can even use it thanks to Deceive Item.

His primary tactics depend on the battlefield. If he has space, fly and use _frightening chain_ to demoralize multiple giants (DC 18 will save or be shaken). If the fighting is restrained to the ground, he'll shatter nonmagical-looking weapons to reduce incoming damage. If we're facing one enemy that's clearly more powerful than the others, he can do an alpha strike: 9d6*150% damage _empowered frightening spear_ from up to 250 feet away. That'll use up all the daily charges on his _warlock's scepter_ and slightly reduce his chance to hit for the rest of the day, though.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I also am bringing a wand to try to blind or stun the giants. So........maybe we can prevent some damage.


**edit** Where are the stats for the lesser vigor wand? I looked through a couple of books and don't see it yet.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Keep in mind that shatter works only on crystalline/brittle objects in an area mode (5' burst).  

It can be used on a single object (regardless of composition), which gets a save if attended (like a hill giants club).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Giants are, of course, going to be a pain in the ass to fight, because they can deal out a lot of damage, they can soak up even more, they have good AC and attack rolls, and they're smart enough to usually be in groups.


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that shatter works only on crystalline/brittle objects in an area mode (5' burst).
> 
> It can be used on a single object (regardless of composition), which gets a save if attended (like a hill giants club).




Yep, the "break the club" scenario is what Asenfell will mainly be using it for. The club does get a Will save, but against DC 18 they should fail more often than not. Hill Giants have a +4 Will save, Frosties have +6, and Fire Giants have +9. Anything higher than a Fire Giant will almost assuredly have magical weapons and thus be immune to _shatter_ anyhow. It can also be used to open doors quickly and easily. _Shatter_ the lock, or just _shatter_ the entire door if it weighs less than 80 pounds.



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> **edit** Where are the stats for the lesser vigor wand? I looked through a couple of books and don't see it yet.




_Lesser vigor_ is a 1st level spell with no material components, so a caster level 1 wand of it costs the same as a wand of _cure light wounds_. The spell itself gives 11 rounds of Fast Healing 1 at caster level 1; in other words, a gauranteed 11 hp heal, just spread out over a little more than a minute.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Yeah, I may just load up on healing wands and scrolls.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I reposted my character sheet so it would be easier for me to work on, I hope no one minds.

[sblock=Character Sheet]

Class and level: Cleric 8
Church: Sovereign Host
Domains: Communing and Healing
Alignment: Neutral Good

Age: 21
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 170lbs


Str: 14     +2
Dex: 12    +1
Con: 14    +2
Int: 12     +1
Wis: 18    +4
Cha: 10    +0


HP:  66   (8 + (6x7) + 16 con mod)


AC:   20 (10 + 5 armor + 1 shield + 1 dex mod + 2 nat. armor + 1 misc)


Saving Throws: 
   Fortitude: 8 (6 base + 2 con mod)
   Reflex: 3   (2 base + 1 dex mod)
   Will:  10  (6 base + 4 wis mod)

Speed: 30ft

Base Attack Bonus:  +6/1


Attacks: 
    Grapple: +8/3  (6/1 base + 2 str mod)

    Light Mace: +9/4  dmg:1d6+2  crit: x2

    Light Crossbow:  +8/3  dmg:1d8  crit: 19-20x2

Daily Spells:

Level 0: 6
Level 1: 4+1 domain + 1 bonus               Save DC:
Level 2: 4+1 domain + 1 bonus
Level 3: 3+1 domain + 1 bonus              10+wis mod+ spell level
Level 4: 2+1 domain + 1 bonus



Skills:

      Concentration:  14  (12 ranks + 2 con mod)
      Heal:   18    (12 ranks + 4 wis mod+2 misc mod
      Knowledge (history):  7  (6 ranks + 1 int mod)
      Knowledge (religion):  7  (6 ranks + 1 int mod)
cc   Listen:   7  (3 ranks + 4 wis mod)
cc   Spot:  7 (3 ranks + 4 wis mod)


Feats: 

   Practiced Spellcaster (from Complete Divine, +4 to caster level, but not above HD)
   Point Blank Shot
   Precise Shot
   Quicken Spell
   Augment Healing   (from complete divine, Healing spells do +2 per level)


Equipment:

Healing Belt, Ring of Mystic Healing, Amulet of Natural Armor +2, 
Ring of Protection +1, Mithralmist Shirt, Light Mace, Buckler, 
Light Crossbow, Bolts (20), Waterskin, Wand of Light, 
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, Scroll of Cure Critical Wounds (4),
Pouch, Barricade Buckler, Scroll of Divination (2), 

Money:

27000gp - 26913gp = 87gp

Healing Belt= 750gp
Ring of Mystic Healing = 3,500gp
Barricade Buckler  = 4,165
Mithralmist Shirt =3,400

Carrying Capacity: 

  Light Load: 58lbs                 Weight Carried: 51lbs
  Med Load: 116lbs
  Heavy Load: 175 lbs

(items from Magic Item Compendium)
Healing Belt---gain +2 to heal checks, has 3 charges (renewed at dawn):
			1st charge: heals 2d8 of dmg
			2nd charge: heals 3d8 of dmg
			3rd charge: heals 4d8 of dmg

Ring of Mystic Healing---provides +1 bonus to competence to your caster level. These 
                                 bonuses add on to your next cure spell. Has 3 charges 
                                             (renewed each day at dawn):
			1st charge: heals +2d6 of dmg
			2nd charge: heals +3d6 of dmg
			3rd charge: heals +4d6 of dmg

Barricade Buckler---- 3x a day can cast Wall of Force, recharges each day

Mithralmist Shirt----7x a day can activate to fill my space with mist, granting concealment 
                              from attacks but does not interfere with my vision

  [/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Wands/scrolls of lesser vigor are the most money-efficient option for after-battle healing, it's true.  In fight, of course, there's no substitute for the high-level stuff.

EDIT: OnlyTheStrong, you need to put +1 on a weapon before you can put another enhancement on it.  Also, for the sake of Sasquatch's sanity you might want to include costs and locations for your non-DMG equipment


----------



## OnlytheStrong

If someone is hurt and it's not a fight, then I will try to heal without magic if I can. If not, then I will use a spell. Since clerics can change any spell into a "cure" spell, I don't plan on preparing any. Or is there a rule that I missed when I read the class stuff? Most of my equipment has it's own healing spells, so I'm pretty loaded full of healing. Just don't let me get hit too much! lol


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes, please list the location/source of all non DMG/PHB magic items.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

lol cost wise, I built the weapons right, just forgot to include that they were masterwork (since all magic weapons are.) All my items came out of the Magic Item Compendium. I'll go add the +1 to my weapons.


Okay maybe I am retarded. My weapons have the +1 on them don't they? I know they cost over 2000g each. I have the exact figure written down somewhere in a pile of papers. My base attack is 6/1 + 2 str + 1 masterwork= 9/4 right?


----------



## s@squ@tch

both your +1 heavenly burst light mace and +1 giant bane light crossbow would cost over 8000 gp each.

the mace would be:  8305 gp   and the crossbow would be 8335 gp

The mechanic is you need them to be +1 before you add any properties to them.  So for them to be +1 would be 2305 gp for the mace and 2335 for the crossbow.

Then you add a +1 bonus to each of them for the property (bringing them to a +2 effective bonus -- from +1 to +2 -- this is 6000 gp.  +2 to +3 is 10000 gp, etc)

As it stands now, you have well over 27K worth of gear.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Good to know, sorry about the mess. I will hunt up the paper I kept track of my prices on and add it back to my gold stack, then delete the magic weapons. I usually just buy magic weapons lol. Sorry again.


----------



## Rolzup

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I know nothing about Archivists lol. They are support characters? I was thinking about the golith..We all should of been them lol




Fortuitously, the Archivist can be found on-line.

But in short, he's a caster who can draw spells from any of the Divine lists.  Additionally, as a Move action he can make a Knowledge check to give allies bonuses against various types of creatures.

If anyone has any requests/suggestions for Darv's spells, feel free to speak up -- I don't mind taking advice from those who choose to offer it.  I've already given him a Wand of Lesser Vigor, though.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel is posted to the gold team RG. I still havn't cooked up a background for him other than he specializes in killing giants for expeditions into Xen'drik, but at the same time I don't get the feeling that this game is one where a 5 page backstory is needed. I'll have a paragraph or two up for him this weekend. I also need to find an image for his battlemap icon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

By the way, are we planning to start already in Xen'Drik hunting giants, or start with the arrival?  I ask because my character probably joins the party in Xen'Drik, being a native.


----------



## Zurai

Rolzup said:
			
		

> If anyone has any requests/suggestions for Darv's spells, feel free to speak up -- I don't mind taking advice from those who choose to offer it.  I've already given him a Wand of Lesser Vigor, though.




He can take _flame strike_ as a 4th level spell if he buys it as a druidic scroll and inscribes it. That's kinda expensive (700g for the scroll and 400g to scribe it), but getting it a level lower can be worthwhile. 

_Entangle_ is another good druidic spell to steal for Archivists, and signifigantly cheaper (125g), and giants have fairly low Reflex saves. They'll be able to make the Strength saves to break out of the entanglement fairly often compared to most other critters, but doing so is a full-round action and they can't even 5-foot step afterwards because of the difficult terrain. Since they'd still be in the _entangle_ radius, they'd stand a fair chance to get re-entangled on your next initiative.

_Close Wounds_ is an excellent level 2 cleric spell. Immediate action for 1d4+5 healing at close range rather than touch, *and* it can prevent death if the healing raises the target over -10.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Call lightning is pretty good.  Also might want to check out the Shugenja spell list from Complete Divine, they've got some pretty awesome stuff.

EDIT: Also, Poison is awesome, especially against high-HD opponents like giants.  You'll need a high int because giants have crazy fort saves, but one failure on a save will on average do twice their HD in damage.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The adventure will begin in Sharn.  But your goliath character will need to join the group in Stormreach.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Alright, I can have traveled across the ocean to try to find other people to go back and fight the giants to help free my kinsmen.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Ugh, I feel like such a noob. I promise I'm not as bad playing as I am at creating magic items  I think I found something else I can't have. So I will spend ALOT of time tonite going over my sheet and equipment. It will be right by tonight. Promise.

I figure I'm going to have 13k left to spend once I get rid of my equipment that I can't have. Any tips on what to buy with it?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Metamagic rods could help you with healing, but I think you're going to want some help staying alive, try getting a shield, enchanting that, and putting more enchantment on your armor.

In terms of AC per point, the order in which magic items should be bought as follows: Armor +1, Shield +1, Deflection +1, Natural Armor +1, Armor +2, Shield +2, Dex +2, Armor +3, Shield +3, Deflection +2, Natural Armor +2.


----------



## EvolutionKB

I'd recommend a rod of extend to double the duration of your spells.  When you apply Greater Magic Vestment(3rd level spell) to your shield and armor(easy with a pearl of power), you gain a total of +4 to AC for 16 hours.

With Morph's fiery burst feat, he'll never run out of blastiness.  He can buff and impede foes as well with slow and haste.  I can jump my AC up with trologodyte form of alter self.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Alright, I'm heading home now. I'll be there in like a couple of hours. I am retarded when it comes to creating magic items, so could someone please walk me through it. Enchanted armor or a shield would help me out alot, although I don't plan on getting in the melee part of the battle, you never know what will happen.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi, I'm taking the scout spot, let me be in the front line, hiding and sneaking those putrid giants … with me around, we can avoid some of the random encounters. My Githzerai will play hide and seek with those giants, but don't put your faith in his melee fighting skills, he'll throw something from a far and camouflage himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

S@S - don't know if you noticed but my Githzerai is 
Githzerai (2) Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1
and not what you wrote.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I noticed it, but haven't updated things yet.  I'll get around to it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

S@squ@tch, will you look ever my character sheet again? I think I got it all fixed up. I changed come feats and my equipment. Everything magical was pre-made lol. I hope I'm set now.


----------



## Zurai

OnlytheStrong, a suggestion: Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot aren't really going to help you much if you intend to be a healer. Since S@squ@tch is allowing the entire Complete series, I suggest the Touch of Healing reserve feat from Complete Champion. Possibly also Healing Devotion as well.

[sblock=Touch of Healing]*Requires:* Ability to cast 2nd-level spells.
*Benefit:* (paraphrased) As long as you have a Conjuration (Healing) spell of 2nd level or higher available to cast, you can touch a target to heal 3 hit points per level of the highest-level Conj(Heal) spell you have available as a standard action. This healing cannot take the target above 1/2 health.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to your caster level when casting Conj(Heal) spells.[/sblock]

[sblock=Healing Devotion]*Benefit:* Once per day as an immediate action, gain Fast Healing 1 (+1 per 5 character levels) for 1 minute. This effect activates immediately if you have a daily use left and you fall below 0 health.
Alternately, you can use a full-round action to touch someone and grant them the fast healing. This counts as a daily use.
You can recharge a daily use of this feat by spending a turn undead use.[/sblock]

Basically, two ways to heal everyone after a fight without having to use up limited resources. Note that as a good cleric, you _always_ have a Conjuration (Healing) spell available to cast as long as you have a spell remaining, because of your spontaneous healing ability.




Note that I'm not trying to pigeonhole you as a healer; it's just that clerics have very very very few ranged touch spells worth casting, and your crossbow isn't really going to do much more than irritate a giant


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Those sound great! Thanks!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Also, you don't really need practiced spellcaster, since as a Cleric 8 your caster level is already equal to you HD.  You only need Practiced Spellcaster if you have non-spellcasting levels.

Also, as a quick note: Augment Healing adds +2/level of the spell, not your level.

EDIT: A last note, as a cleric you can wear heavier armor than a mithril chain shirt, you might want to look into that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I liked the effect of the armor, as it can grant me concealment. Per level of spell won't be bad if I can hang onto my cure critical wounds. I have practiced spellcaster for if/when we level. I'm going to multiclass with a non-casting profession.


----------



## EvolutionKB

My I ask what?  Pure cleric will be more effective than anything else(other than PrC).

Also, S@s:  How do you want skill points to be figured out for those of us that gain int boosting items?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

But next level is 9th...you'll get a feat.  You might as well take something useful now and then pick up practiced spellcaster next level.  Also, bear in mind that the concealment granted by that shirt doesn't move with you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Yeah I just thought about that and took it off my list. Also, I got 4252gp left to spend, and I need a shield. Or.......better magic armor. Only problem is, I'm a moron at making them. So......any help?


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Sacred Boost from Complete Divine?


----------



## EvolutionKB

Buy normal armor and a shield, and then buy a metamagic rod of lesser extend.  Prepare two greater magic vestments a day and your AC jumps by 4.  With full plate, a light shield(for casting spells) a ring of prot+1 and amulet of nat armor +1 and the spells I suggested your AC is 26 or 22 without the spells.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Here's the thing with armor though, there is no way I'm going to dodge a giants swing and prefer to not even get close to one. The reason I haven't gotten full plate is because of the weight (put me at a medium load) and the mere fact that I wouldn't be able to run if we needed to.

I'm sorry I'm such a pain in the butt. I am new to the cleric class. I just want to be off to a good start. I really really really appreciate the help and guidance from everyone.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Before I screw up trying to make another magic item I will post it on here to have it checked out. 

Full Plate of Easy Travel = 1,000 base + 1,650 F.P. + 1,500 Easy Travel= 4,150 gp?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

That looks about right.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I bought a Heavy Steel Shield also, still have 2332gp left............


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Okay, I think I'm finished now......... I hope. Feel free to keep giving me your advice please. I do appreciate it. Alot.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> My I ask what?  Pure cleric will be more effective than anything else(other than PrC).
> 
> Also, S@s:  How do you want skill points to be figured out for those of us that gain int boosting items?





I, as a player, would echo the same sentiments as Evo -- cleric level 9 (and access to 5th level spells) would outstrip any other PrC, unless it also advanced spellcaster progression.

On the Int boosting item front, feel free to add in the Int bonus from level 1.  (I don't mind extra skill points)


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Does the rest of my stuff check out right? God I hope so, I feel like such a dork for messing up so much. Yeah, ya'll talked me into going into cleric 9 (if we live that long!)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Have you updated your character sheet?  

Is it posted in this thread or the rogues gallery thread?


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Updated on the RG thread.


----------



## s@squ@tch

1) Your skill points don't add up -- I calculate that you would have 44 total skill points (16+7*4).  You have 36 pts in class skills and 12 in cross-class skills.  So, 4 skill points need to be deducted.

2) Your spells should be 4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1

3) I think you have 1 extra feat.  You should have 4 total feats - 1st/3rd/6th + human bonus.

4) Please add all costs and weights for each piece of equipment.

5) You don't have the mithralmist chainshirt anymore, so you can remove the info from your sheet.

6) I'm curious about the barricade buckler -- and this goes out as a question to all -- what can a 5' by 5' wall of force accomplish?  (Not to be snarky, I'm actually trying to figure out what the benefits exactly are.)

7) Light mace and crossbow are non-MW items, so attacks should be +8/+3 for the mace and +7 for the crossbow.

Other than that, looks good -- you are going to be a healing machine.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Okay, I guess that sheet wasn't updated. That stuff that you brought up should of been fixed in the updated one..........now I have to find it lol.


Fixed everything except for the gold amount of each item and the weight. I'm getting tired so I'll do all that stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I think a 5'x5' wall of force is just for cover purposes.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I was going to put the wall between me and the giant, since it's supposed to be unbreakable except for gaze attacks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Okay I lied, it bothered me that you wanted the list and I didn't have it up, so I did it real quick. It's pretty long lol.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

So a 5'x5' wall probably won't give you full cover against a large creature, but you can at least get a bit of cover, maybe live a little longer.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Sacred Boost from Complete Divine?




Sacred boost + improved turning should do the trick


----------



## Shayuri

I'm a little concerned by the relative difficulty of healing damage to myself. Our mage can do so, but has to prep repair spells, which detracts from his offensive ability... Our warlock could use wands and scrolls of Repair...if anyone buys any (I probably will).

Are there any items that could be used by a non-caster that provide this though? Or, failing that, could an existing item that provides meat healing be converted into an item of repair, so I can handle some of my own needs? Or, failing those options, could an item that provides daily charges of healing be created using DMG guidelines?


----------



## OnlytheStrong

There is a cleric spell which will allow me to heal constructs with my healing spells. I will just make sure I prepare it each day.


----------



## Rolzup

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm a little concerned by the relative difficulty of healing damage to myself. Our mage can do so, but has to prep repair spells, which detracts from his offensive ability... Our warlock could use wands and scrolls of Repair...if anyone buys any (I probably will).
> 
> Are there any items that could be used by a non-caster that provide this though? Or, failing that, could an existing item that provides meat healing be converted into an item of repair, so I can handle some of my own needs? Or, failing those options, could an item that provides daily charges of healing be created using DMG guidelines?




I could have sworn that:

a) There is a Warforged Domain
and 
b)...that the Repair spells are on it.

I can't find it Magic of Eberron, Races of Eberron, Faith of Eberron, or the Campaign setting....did I imagine the existence of this?

Wouldn't be the first time, mind.


----------



## EvolutionKB

I think there is a warforged domain as well, I'll look around.
S@s, would it be okay to have an eternal wand of repair light damage and a wand of repair light damage?  Cost for the eternal wand is in the MIC, I'll have a character sheet up today.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

All I have found so far was Repair Damage spells for the Artificer. I will keep looking though


----------



## Zurai

It's in Faiths of Eberron... which is one of the few I don't have access to.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Page 150 in Faiths of Eberron. I assume you want me to change my domain to Warforged? No biggie, I will


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Page 150 in Faiths of Eberron. I assume you want me to change my domain to Warforged? No biggie, I will




Please make sure your character background blends with having the warforged domain -- a human cleric with that domain would be probably an oddity outside of House Cannith.  Not saying that I don't approve of it, just think this change would affect your character backstory (in an interesting way)




> I think there is a warforged domain as well, I'll look around.
> S@s, would it be okay to have an eternal wand of repair light damage and a wand of repair light damage? Cost for the eternal wand is in the MIC, I'll have a character sheet up today.




Eternal wands are fair game and a great item.


----------



## Rolzup

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Page 150 in Faiths of Eberron. I assume you want me to change my domain to Warforged? No biggie, I will




No need.  It just means that Darv can take Repair Light Damage and Repair Critical Damage as two of his spells, since they're on a Divine list.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I forgot about Darv  With help healing, I decided to take strength as my second domain. I'm finished with any and all changes, unless S@squ@tch sees another spot where I goofed or has a suggestion.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Zurai, do you have the bane blast invocation in mind later?

Lesser restoration is on the Paladin spell list at 1st lv.

S@squ@tch, are skill tricks allowed?


----------



## Zurai

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Zurai, do you have the bane blast invocation in mind later?




I completely forgot about _baneful blast_. It's usually a very poor choice. Hmmm....

The problem is that I have only 3 invocations of each tier without spending feats. _Fell Flight, Flee the Scene,_ and _Walk Unseen_ are all critical, and _Eldritch Chain_ is a major damage increase on its own in multitarget situations.

Honestly, it's a hard choice. It's certainly a strong contender in a campaign that will feature as many single-type foes as this one. It's a choice between that, invisibility at will, and dimension door at will.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I'd say stocking up on anti-giant extra damage will be key.  Those guys can take a lot of pounding.


----------



## Zurai

At the same time, being able to scout nearly undetectably (invisibility + magic flight is damn near undetectable without spells) or being able to teleport out of grapples or into hard to reach places is also key. That said, it's a very strong choice for my 10th level invocation OR for a 12th level Extra Invocation. Unfortunately 12th is the soonest I can use Extra Invocation to take it, since it only gives an invocation of the tier below the highest available and it's a lesser invocation.

I'll see how badly we're doing for damage at 10th when I get my next invocation. If we need more oomph, it's the clear choice. I think _eldritch chain_ and _fell flight_ are too good even compared to _giantbane blast_ to switch out, though. Chain is the same total amount of damage against two giants as giantbane would be, and its value increases as the number of enemies increases (and it's much more useful against non-giants). Flight keeps me out of their range, which as a squishy arcanist using *robes* because I can't carry anything heavier, is a good thing. A giant could fell me in two swings.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Is there a better domain for buffing besides strength? I really only saw the strength buff that I can place on someone else and figured it would increase their damage (their strength mod changes to my cleric level).


----------



## EvolutionKB

Is touch of healing on two different characters overdoing it a little?  We can't benefit from it unless one of them goes down.

Strahd, Weapon finesse now applies to all weapon listed in the feat, no specific weapon has to be selected.


----------



## Shayuri

I'd suggest losing Eldritch Chain, at least for now.

Let the mage handle groups. Warlocks are more powerful when focusing on single targets, and getting the "main" invocations...

With invis and flight, you'd be poised to be a scout AND a blaster...good stuff!


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I dropped Touch of Healing for Sacred Boost.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

So we're only waiting for Shayuri to post our second tank before we're good to go character-wise?


----------



## Rolzup

I'll update the RG post shortly, but here's the current spell list for Darv:

- 0 Level: All Divine
- 1st Level: Lesser Vigor, Bless, Repair Light Damage, Entangle, Wnged Watcher (CSc 106), Guiding Light, Resurgance, Sanctuary
- 2nd Level: Hold Person, Barkskin, Close Wounds, Mass Snake's Swiftness
- 3rd Level: Prayer, Blessed Aim, Mass Lesser Vigor, Fell the Greatest Foe
- 4th Level: Restoration, Flame Strike, Repair Critical Damage, Moon Bolt

With one exception, all are from the SRD or the Spell Compendium.  Still have 1200 to spend, so can anyone remind me what the cost is to copy scrolls into one's spell book?


----------



## Zurai

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Let the mage handle groups. Warlocks are more powerful when focusing on single targets, and getting the "main" invocations...



I disagree. Warlocks may be strikers in 4E, but they're controllers in 3E. My once per day alpha strike is only 55 damage to a single target. My average damage is only 18.5. I'd do better spreading eldritch essences around to multiple targets. _Frightful chain_ makes all the giants we fight take a -2 penalty to pretty much every d20 roll - attacks, saves, and skill/ability checks. Then later on there's _black tentacles_ at will, _wall of fire_ at will, _wall of force_ at will, level draining blasts, etc. Admittedly, _vitriolic blast_ will be a huge damage upgrade - 36 average on the primary target and 25 average on the secondary targets over the span of 3 rounds for a _vitriolic chain_ at level 11 - but at that point we'll be facing things with 150+ hp.

Trust me, I'm not discounting _walk unseen_ - it's just not as vital as the two lessers I currently have taken, in my opinion. We're *not* going to be fighting a great number of single giants in this series of modules. Maybe a few at the start, but single CR-appropriate enemies don't pose a credible threat in 3E.


----------



## Zurai

Rolzup said:
			
		

> With one exception, all are from the SRD or the Spell Compendium.  Still have 1200 to spend, so can anyone remind me what the cost is to copy scrolls into one's spell book?




100g per spell level, I believe.


----------



## Shayuri

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> So we're only waiting for Shayuri to post our second tank before we're good to go character-wise?




Ask, and ye shall receive!

After much piffling about on classes and so on, here's what I got. I think he's pretty good. I compare him to our goliath, and note that he should have marginally more staying power (DR and more HP) at the cost of being harder to heal. One thing is that he's immune to crits, which means that he involves some attrition. No lucky 20 will take him out of the game right off the bat, which is nice.

Note that I'm using racial substitution levels for fighters, for warforged, as presented in Races of Eberron. If that's a problem, I can change it.

[sblock=Dreadnought]Name: Dreadnought
Race: Warforged
Class/Level: Fighter 8
Gender: NA
Exp

Desc

Strength (STR) 20 +5 10
Dexterity (DEX) 12  +1 4
Constitution (CON) 20 +5  10
Intelligence (INT) 10  2
Wisdom (WIS) 10 4
Charisma (CHA) 8 -1 2

Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: 24 (10 + 10 armor + 1 dex + 3 shield)
Hit Points: 102/102
Movement: 20'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Melee Attack: +13
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +13
Reflex: +5
Will: +4

Race Abilities
Construct type, living subtype
immune to poison, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain. 
Cannot heal damage naturally. 
Healing spells/abilities only heal half damage. 
Stasis at 0 through -10 HP. 
Does not eat, sleep, or breathe. 
Composite plating: +2 armor bonus, as light armor. 
Light Fortification, 25% chance to avoid critical hits/sneak attacks. 
Natural weapon, one slam attack for 1d4+Str

Class Abilities:
Battle Hardened (warforged substitution, +3 init and saves vs fear)
Bonus feats:
- Improved Damage Reduction (gained via warforged substitution level)
- Power Attack
- Improved Buckler Defense (from Complete Warrior)
- Shield Specialization: Buckler (from PHB2)

Special Combat Qualities
DR 4/adamantine
Immune to Critical Hits/Sneak Attacks


Skills: 16
Climb +5 (5 ranks + 5 Str -5 acp)
Intimidate +5 (6 ranks -1 Cha)
Craft: Metalworking +5 (5 ranks + 0 Int)

Feats
1 Adamantine Body
3 Improved Damage Reduction
6 Improved Fortification

Languages - Common, *Giant

Money - 85

Weapons -
+1 Greatsword of Giant Bane, +14 to hit, 2d6+8 dmg, 8350
- +16 to hit, 4d6+10 dmg against Giants

Armour -
Adamantine Chassis +2, +10 AC, +1 max dex, ACP -5, 4000
Buckler +1, +3 AC, ACP 0, 5lbs, 1165

Gear -
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2, 4000
Amulet of Health +2, 4000
Armband of Elusive Action, 800
Pearl of Speech: Giant, 600

Background: [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

Zurai said:
			
		

> 100g per spell level, I believe.




Well, can't add *too* many, then....  Still and all, every bit helps.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

So it looks like Shayuri will be better at living through damage (the crit negation is sweet, I was so sad I couldn't afford moderate fortification), and I'll be heading up melee damage and disrupting enemy lines.  I can knock people around and hit giants prone with pretty good regularity, so I'm going to be primarily offensive and try to keep any opponents off-balance.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Can't wait to see how we will do in a combat. Or rather, how you all will do lol


----------



## s@squ@tch

You have a couple of days until the story begins, so please think about character backstories and personalities.  Add them to your PC sheets if you haven't already.

Thanks!


----------



## OnlytheStrong

s@squ@tch~posted what you asked for. I posted 2 more specific gods that Davan favors among the others of the pantheon. I didn't intend it to mean that he only worships those two, but those are where is two domains come from, so I figured I should mention those two gods specifically. If it throws things off, or just doesn't make sense, tell me and I will take it out.


----------



## Zurai

I've updated Asenfel's RG entry with an image for his combat map token. I would have posted the image directly but it would have stretched the page margins, I think. Should be plenty large enough for you to work with anyway!

I'll get a personality and backstory up tonight or tomorrow during the day.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Appearance/Personality/Background edited in.  Blaming any incoherency on the late hour.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Do you have the tokens we posted on the original thread? If not, I'll be happy to repost it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> S@squ@tch, are skill tricks allowed?




Don't know what those are -- what is the source?

@ Strahd -- I calculate Void's Hp to be 41 -- (8+6+6+6+6+3, plus 6 for CON)
Please note on your sheet the level advancement stat increases. It took me a while to figure out that you increased WIS and DEX each by one. I am assuming Monk 1 was your first character level?    Also, weapon finesse would apply to your unarmed strikes as well, as they are considered natural/light weapons.  Please list out your skill point totals from each class.  Please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item.  Add in your action points.  Other than that, Void is ready to go!

@ Nac Mac Feegle -- please list your level progression (especially with your feat selections)-- I am assuming you were a barbarian at 1st level?  I calculate Lo-Kag's HP to be 88 (12+9+9+9+6+7+8 plus 28 for CON)  Please list out your skill point totals from each class.
Please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item.  How did you arrive at your cost for the +2 Full plate?  What are the +1 Deflection and +1 Natural Armor items?  Your longspear should cost 8305 gp.  Add in your Action Points.

@ Zurai -- I calculate Asenfel's Hp to be 50.  (6+4+4+4+4+4+4+4, plus 16 for CON), please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item.  Other than that, Asenfel looks good to go!

@ Rolzup -- I calculate Darv's Hp to be 50 as well -- see breakdown of Asenfel's above.  Please list out your point buy info, along with your Stat increases from lvl 4 and 8.  Please mention that your crossbow is small, light (and that it costs 2335 gp).  Please list out your total skill points and ranks bought in each class, along with the bonuses (due to synergies and ability bonuses) Also, you don't have any ammunition listed in your inventory - might be a good thing.      Can you list the source of the spells Panacea, Fell the Greatest Foe, Close Wounds,  and Moonbolt.  Your chainmail +2 of easy travel should cost 4300 + easy travel cost (which I think is 1500 gp, will double check with the MIC when I get home)

@ Onlythestrong -- Please list out your point buy info, along with your Stat increases from lvl 4 and 8.  What is the enchantment of your Full Plate of Easy Travel?  +1?  It should cost 2650 gp (for the +1 enchantment) + the Easy Travel modifier.   Please list on the sheet the +1.  Also, I will need you to pick what spells you prepare each day.  You can either do it in the RG (and cross out the ones you've already used, or keep track of it in the IG thread -- and cross out the ones you've already used.  Remember -- your quicken spell has to be prepared ahead of time, since you do not have divine metamagic)  For all of your equipment, list the cost and weight.

@ EvolutionKB -- Please note which skills are cross class and which are class skills.  Where is Fiery burst from? (And what does it do?) I want to doublecheck the twilight application to composite plating when I get home -- other than that, looks good!


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Zurai -- I calculate Asenfel's Hp to be 50.  (6+4+4+4+4+4+4+4, plus 16 for CON), please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item.  Other than that, Asenfel looks good to go!




I thought you'd said to use the average of the die roll, alternating rounding down then up? Note that I'm not complaining - I'll take the extra 7 hp!   

Updating with weights now.


----------



## Rolzup

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Rolzup -- I calculate Darv's Hp to be 50 as well -- see breakdown of Asenfel's above.  Please list out your point buy info, along with your Stat increases from lvl 4 and 8.  Please mention that your crossbow is small, light (and that it costs 2335 gp).  Please list out your total skill points and ranks bought in each class, along with the bonuses (due to synergies and ability bonuses) Also, you don't have any ammunition listed in your inventory - might be a good thing.      Can you list the source of the spells Panacea, Fell the Greatest Foe, Close Wounds,  and Moonbolt.  Your chainmail +2 of easy travel should cost 4300 + easy travel cost (which I think is 1500 gp, will double check with the MIC when I get home)




All four are from the Spell Compendium.  Panacea cures most conditions -- sickened, stunned, and the like -- and heals 1d8+level damage.  Fell the Greatest Foe gives the subject a damage bonus vs. targets larger than himself -- +1d6 per size category.  Close Wounds is an Immediate spell that cures 1d4+level damage at close range.  And Moonbolt does 1d4 Str damage/3 levels, fort save for 1/2, with additional effects on the undead.

I'll fix the equipment and add the various clarications this evening -- I'd only listed the magical stuff, and forgotten about ordinary adventuring equipment.  Wonder if I can switch things around to afford a Survival Pouch?  Love those things...being able to pull a mule out of your pocket is worth the price all by itself.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

The spells I prepare will be kept in a sblock in the IG thread. The equipment weight and costs should already be in an sblock on my character sheet. I will show where I increased my stats at (sorry for not doing it already) and yes the full plate is +1


----------



## Zurai

Oh, a note about the _warlock's scepter_ - it got changed between Complete Arcane and the Magic Item Compendium. In CA, it was a 50-charge item with differing effects based on how many charges were consumed at once. In the MIC, it's a 5-charges-per-day item with the same effects per charge used. The charges refresh at dawn and once I use up the charges for the day I don't get the benefit of the +1 to hit with _eldritch blast_s until the charges replenish.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Skill tricks are in Complete Scoundrel.  Here is the description of fiery burst from my now updated sheet:

As a standard action as long as Morph has a fire spell of 2nd level or higher prepared he can create a 5' radius burst of fire at a range of 30'.  This burst does 1d6 per spell level of the highest level fire spell Morph has prepared.  DC is 10+Int mod+level of the highest fire spell prepared.  Also, Morph gains a +1 CL when casting fire spells.

This gives Morph an at will burst of fire that does 4d6 damage with a reflex save of 19 to beat.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I changed quicken spell to glorious weapons.

It allows me to use a standard action to align melee weapons (including natural weapons) of all allies within a 60ft burst as good. Such weapons can overcome damage reduction as if they had the appropriate alignment. The effect lasts until the end of your next turn.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Skill tricks are in Complete Scoundrel.  Here is the description of fiery burst from my now updated sheet:
> 
> As a standard action as long as Morph has a fire spell of 2nd level or higher prepared he can create a 5' radius burst of fire at a range of 30'.  This burst does 1d6 per spell level of the highest level fire spell Morph has prepared.  DC is 10+Int mod+level of the highest fire spell prepared.  Also, Morph gains a +1 CL when casting fire spells.
> 
> This gives Morph an at will burst of fire that does 4d6 damage with a reflex save of 19 to beat.




A-HA!  I knew that thing sounded familiar -- I've seen it in the Complete Mage.  Unfortunately, I am away from my books and crystalkeep doesn't have it listed.

So, don't cast your Flame Whips spell, else you loose your reserve feat for the day. 



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I changed quicken spell to glorious weapons.
> 
> It allows me to use a standard action to align melee weapons (including natural weapons) of all allies within a 60ft burst as good. Such weapons can overcome damage reduction as if they had the appropriate alignment. The effect lasts until the end of your next turn.




Yes, it is powered by a turn undead attempt.



			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> Oh, a note about the warlock's scepter - it got changed between Complete Arcane and the Magic Item Compendium. In CA, it was a 50-charge item with differing effects based on how many charges were consumed at once. In the MIC, it's a 5-charges-per-day item with the same effects per charge used. The charges refresh at dawn and once I use up the charges for the day I don't get the benefit of the +1 to hit with eldritch blasts until the charges replenish.




No problem, I go by the MIC.



			
				rolzup said:
			
		

> All four are from the Spell Compendium. Panacea cures most conditions -- sickened, stunned, and the like -- and heals 1d8+level damage. Fell the Greatest Foe gives the subject a damage bonus vs. targets larger than himself -- +1d6 per size category. Close Wounds is an Immediate spell that cures 1d4+level damage at close range. And Moonbolt does 1d4 Str damage/3 levels, fort save for 1/2, with additional effects on the undead.




If you can put the key info on these spells on your character sheet, that would be great.  (So I don't have to ask you the next time -- I don't have the Spell Compendium.)





Also, once everyones sheet is ready to go, we'll kick off the campaign!  (consider this the carrot on a stick   )


----------



## OnlytheStrong

*grabs carrot and eats it*  Huh?


----------



## EvolutionKB

> So, don't cast your Flame Whips spell, else you loose your reserve feat for the day.




Actually, I have fireball prepared, so if I cast flame whips, I can still use the feat.  The damage for the burst will drop to 3d6 and the save will drop to 18 should that happen.  Can't wait to to be a hydra with flaming whips as forelimbs.  Do you want the desciptions of the spells from the SC for me as well?  Otherwise I am all set.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Actually, I have fireball prepared, so if I cast flame whips, I can still use the feat.  The damage for the burst will drop to 3d6 and the save will drop to 18 should that happen.  Can't wait to to be a hydra with flaming whips as forelimbs.  Do you want the desciptions of the spells from the SC for me as well?  Otherwise I am all set.





Yes -- for the flaming whips and other spells that are not in the Complete Arcane/Mage


----------



## EvolutionKB

Oh, what about skill tricks?  The main one I wanted was steady concentration.  I won't be able to get it for another level.  It lets me keep concentration on a spell as a swift action(instead of a standard).  That way I could cast animate weapon and still cast other spells at the same time the weapon attacks.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Nac Mac Feegle -- please list your level progression (especially with your feat selections)-- I am assuming you were a barbarian at 1st level?  I calculate Lo-Kag's HP to be 88 (12+9+9+9+6+7+8 plus 28 for CON)  Please list out your skill point totals from each class.
> Please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item.  How did you arrive at your cost for the +2 Full plate?  What are the +1 Deflection and +1 Natural Armor items?  Your longspear should cost 8305 gp.  Add in your Action Points.




Explicated the skills/hp (I did Ranger/Fighter/Fighter/Barbarian/etc actually), put in specifics for the natural armor and deflection (amulet of natural armor +1 and ring of protection +1 respectively), and realized I charged myself for +3 armor by accident, put the extra +1 into Blurring (3 times a day as a swift action I can give myself Blur for 5 rounds).  Added APs and fixed the cost of the longspear.


----------



## Rolzup

Man, did I have a lot of mistakes.... I'd calculated with an Int of 20, but listed it as 22.

That's fixed, I dropped the Ring of Protection and the Crossbow entirely, corrected the price of the armor, and purchased that Survival Pouch, a Feather Boat, and a pair of Dimension Stride Boots.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Don't know what those are -- what is the source?
> 
> @ Strahd -- I calculate Void's Hp to be 41 -- (8+6+6+6+6+3, plus 6 for CON)
> Please note on your sheet the level advancement stat increases. It took me a while to figure out that you increased WIS and DEX each by one. I am assuming Monk 1 was your first character level?    Also, weapon finesse would apply to your unarmed strikes as well, as they are considered natural/light weapons.  Please list out your skill point totals from each class.  Please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item.  Add in your action points.  Other than that, Void is ready to go!



Level 1 - Rogue (I changed it) so my HP is 42 (6+6+6+6+6+6, plus 6 for CON)
level advancement stat  - Done.
Please list out your skill point totals from each class. - Done.
Please list out the weight of your equipment -- break it down by item. - Done.
Add in your action points. - Done.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Please note that I made a mistake on d6's on some sheets -- they should alternate between 4 and 5 hp.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Updated sheet with spells.

How are you going to rule the polymorph chain?  Can I take off equipment and put it back on after I change?  What happens to my bonus spells if I take off my headband and put it back on or if it gets absorbed into my form?  What forms can wear what items?  The Draconomicon as far as I know is the standard for magic item wearing for non-humanoid forms.  It says that dragons can use most magic items without penalty, weapon and armor are one of the only ones that don't work.  Cloaks, rings, boots, etc all function normally(because they resize to fit the wearer).


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ EvolutionKB:

From the SRD:
_When the change occurs, your equipment, if any, either remains worn or held by the new form (if it is capable of wearing or holding the item), or melds into the new form and becomes nonfunctional. When you revert to your true form, any objects previously melded into the new form reappear in the same location on your body they previously occupied and are once again functional. Any new items you wore in the assumed form and can’t wear in your normal form fall off and land at your feet; any that you could wear in either form or carry in a body part common to both forms at the time of reversion are still held in the same way. Any part of the body or piece of equipment that is separated from the whole reverts to its true form. _ 

I'll rule that you do not lose the benefit of the headband, but you will lose the use of the armor on the form, if you choose a form other than humanoid.

@ Shayuri -- please post your PC in the RG thread.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Shayuri - for Dreadnought, please add in the racial and level stat increases into your stat block.  Please also list all of your warforged substitution level info, and which substitution levels you took.  A Buckler +1 should only give a +2 total AC bonus, not +3).


@ Everyone -- with all of the giant bane gear and related feats, I'm not going to have to pull any punches!  You all will make mincemeat out of the big beasties.


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Everyone -- with all of the giant bane gear and related feats, I'm not going to have to pull any punches!  You all will make mincemeat out of the big beasties.




2d6 is only a minor help when even the least of giants have 100+ hp and deal ~20-30 average damage per hit!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Giants are truly scary in 3.5, crazy damage, good to-hit rolls, high AC and lots of hp.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Zurai said:
			
		

> 2d6 is only a minor help when even the least of giants have 100+ hp and deal ~20-30 average damage per hit!




Don't forget the additional enchancement of +2 -- so another +2 to hit and an additional 2d6+2 to damage.

Poor Hill Giants only have an AC of 20, which won't stand up too well against the high BAB's that are on several of your sheets.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I think we're begging lol. Hopefully we get a "training" fight against a solo giant. I would hate to run into more than one at the start.


----------



## Shayuri

@ Shayuri - for Dreadnought, please add in the racial and level stat increases into your stat block. Please also list all of your warforged substitution level info, and which substitution levels you took. A Buckler +1 should only give a +2 total AC bonus, not +3).

--

Roger, will update tonight. The answers are:

+2 Con, -2 Wis and Cha. Level ups at 4 and 8 into Str.

I took 1st and 2nd warforged fighter subs, which grant the Battle Hardened ability in lieu of a fighter bonus feat (+3 init and +3 vs fear), and the opportunity to take a warforged feat in lieu of a fighter bonus feat (used for another Improved DR level).

Dreadnought has Shield Specialization in bucklers, granting him an additional +1 AC bonus when using them. This feat is in PHBII.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Don't forget the additional enchancement of +2 -- so another +2 to hit and an additional 2d6+2 to damage.
> 
> Poor Hill Giants only have an AC of 20, which won't stand up too well against the high BAB's that are on several of your sheets.




Hill giants, we can probably take, but when we start running into Frost and Fire, then we get into the fun parts.  130hp, attacks at +18 for 3d6+13 and power attack.  o.0


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I get the feeling my healing is going to be taxed out after a single fight........


----------



## s@squ@tch

Look at all the fun stuff even the hill giants can do:

Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Improved Sunder, Weapon Focus (greatclub)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I get the feeling my healing is going to be taxed out after a single fight........




You think you've got it bad, I'm on the front lines >_>


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I was looking at giant stats.......... I'm alittle nervous now lol. Maybe we should be level .......15? Then we could handle more than one at a time.


----------



## Rolzup

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> You think you've got it bad, I'm on the front lines >_>




We'll be waving at you from back --------------------------------------------> here.


----------



## Zurai

Rolzup said:
			
		

> We'll be waving at you from back --------------------------------------------> here.




Speak for yourself. I'll be waving at him from 250 feet up.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Are we still planning on starting the 9th?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

That's it, I'm grappling all of you and using you as shields.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I should of been a Cloud Giant..........lol


----------



## s@squ@tch

We'll start whenever the character sheets are ready to go, so that could be anytime soon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I'm pretty for sure I'm ready to go.


----------



## Zurai

I still need to whip up a background for Asenfel, but mechanicswise he's good to go. Matter of fact, I'll go do his background now.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I just realized we can't outrun a giant either lol. It seems to be either win the fight or die.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I should of been a Cloud Giant..........lol




If only there were cloud giants in the module.....


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> If only there were cloud giants in the module.....




The bigger they are, the lower their Touch AC is


----------



## OnlytheStrong

The bigger they are............ the farther I have to run to avoid their dead bodies landing on me.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel is updated with a background. I decided to go with "mentor was killed by giants" rather than the slightly more cliche "orphan because of giants"


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Sha and Evo still haven't put their backgrounds on the RG.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I think I'm gonna hide and move silently all the way till the end.


----------



## Shayuri

I've been at work all day, man. 

I can sneak on for a minute here or there, but no way long enough to write a full background.

Anyway, I'll do one up shortly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Bah work! I was supposed to go to class today, did I? NO! lol Actually I haven't done a damn thing today................ man I love these good days lol.

Strahd, I'm going to hide and move silently right behind you.........so they catch us both!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Bah work! I was supposed to go to class today, did I? NO! lol Actually I haven't done a damn thing today................ man I love these good days lol.
> 
> Strahd, I'm going to hide and move silently right behind you.........so they catch us both!




Sneaking and full plate are mutually exclusive.  You would be akin to the canary in the mine.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Sneaking and full plate are mutually exclusive.  You would be akin to the canary in the mine.




Hey, that's not true.  I've got enough ranks in hide to...exactly counterbalance my full plate.  I still get my +1 dex!


----------



## EvolutionKB

By background is up, sorry I forgot to throw that in there.  I added 5' of rope(for rope trick) as well, gp and weight is appropriate per PHB cost


----------



## Shayuri

Added background.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

So, everything is ready now?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I will start the IC tonight hopefully.  It won't be until after 9 pm PST most likely.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Woot!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Go Gold Team!  Let's kick some giant ass.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Found some time to get things posted, so the IC thread is online.  The game has started!!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I'll go with the joining up in Stormreach.  See you guys soon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Already posted lol


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

In fact, when I think about it, Lo-Kag will make excellent sense as a 'Native Guide' type, since he's got Track and a pretty high Survival, he'll have the best shot at actually tracking down giants.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I think that tracking a giant can't be that hard. lol I mean, a freakin huge ball of meat smashin up stuff. Seems easy to track. Since you're a pretty good tracker, I would think you'd be able to do it blind-folded.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Large creatures is just a -1 to the DC.


----------



## Zurai

Hill, Frost, Fire, and Stone giants are only Large - so less than 16 feet tall. While 16 feet is still quite large, it's not trivial to track such a creature through uncharted jungle  Cloud and Storm giants are Huge and would be a lot easier, but the info we were given didn't imply that they were causing too much trouble yet.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

God, let's hope not.  This is going to be hard enough without fighting people who cast Chain Lightning all willy-nilly


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Right now all we have to do is find the missing party right? lol. God that sounds so easy.


----------



## Shayuri

You know what's funny...my background would actually make a lot of sense if the PC's were the ones that found Dreadnought, all battered and in damage-induced stasis. Hee hee.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm still missing artwork from Shayuri -- for Dreadnought.

If you don't have something, or can't find one, I can use something in my files.... but you may not like what you end up with.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Sorry, I forgot to copy my pic over from the Recruitment thread.

Here it is:


----------



## EvolutionKB

> I'm still missing artwork from Shayuri -- for Dreadnought.




Does that mean combat is coming?  Oh boy!


----------



## s@squ@tch

If you wait long enough, I'm sure combat will happen at some point.


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> In Asenfel's case, keep in mind that his flight is indeed still active, but the ship is moving at a speed of 100' (~ 20 mph), so it he leaves the ship, he will not be able to keep up, as his flight speed is 30'.




Actually, he can fly faster than the ship does  (well, the ship can probably double-move or the equivalent, but he can fly faster than the cruise speed)



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A creature can use the run action while flying, provided it flies in a straight line.




Asenfel's carrying a light load and not wearing any armor, so his run multiplier is x4. That's 120' movement, enough to catch up with the ship if, for whatever reason, he ends up going overboard.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Damn, you guys are making me wish I'd joined up there   See you soon anyways.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Damn, you guys are making me wish I'd joined up there   See you soon anyways.




You can't say I didn't give you a choice....


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Nope, I made my choice.  Don't worry, I'll live through this, just you guys kill whatever it is quick and then get over here.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Well, we have some air elementals.  What is everybody's plan? After round two with the magic missles, I'm going to do a fire burst for 4d6 damage, unless they get close enough together for a slow spell.

Onlythestrong, your healing spell should heal 1d8+7(5 from CL and 2 from augment healing)  Are you still going to heal Void since he is moving away before you go?


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Yeah, I'd rather not have him in REALLY low hp range.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> I'll rule that you do not lose the benefit of the headband, but you will lose the use of the armor on the form, if you choose a form other than humanoid.




So you are going to rule that I retain my composite plating when I switch forms as long as it is humanoid?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Evo: yes, if you choose a humanoid form that could wear armor, I will allow you to keep your armor bonus.  Unless it gets too out of hand or tweaked.


----------



## Rolzup

Darv will be supporting, as best he can.  He's not as mobile as usual, so he's likely not going to be able to do as much healing as he normally will, but he can cast Blessed Aim, Bless, and so forth.  Dark Knowledge *should* have helped, but alas....


----------



## Zurai

Fortunately for us, Darv auto-succeeds on all his other Dark Knowledges, and has a good shot at getting the higher bonuses too.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

S@squ@atch~ I answered your question in an edit of my last post. I didn't want to take up any more space than I already did.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> @ Evo: yes, if you choose a humanoid form that could wear armor, I will allow you to keep your armor bonus. Unless it gets too out of hand or tweaked.




Humanoid form or humanoid type?  A troll or just humans, elves, etc?  Sorry just checking.  I probably won't be spending a lot of time in a humanoid (type)shape.  I double checked alter self and before I failed to notice that you can only change into creatures of your own type(up to 5 HD).  Suffice it to say that there is not many constructs with less than 5 HD.  So any forms I change into with a humanoid shape would be using polymorph, so it'd be trolls, girallions, etc.  Next time we rest(assuming tonight)I will change out my preparation of alter self for something else.

Another question:  How much can I do during the night while I am resting to regain spells?  Can I keep watch, create scrolls, or repair myself or Dreadnaught and still prepare spells?


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Humanoid form or humanoid type?  A troll or just humans, elves, etc?  Sorry just checking.  I probably won't be spending a lot of time in a humanoid (type)shape.  I double checked alter self and before I failed to notice that you can only change into creatures of your own type(up to 5 HD).  Suffice it to say that there is not many constructs with less than 5 HD.  So any forms I change into with a humanoid shape would be using polymorph, so it'd be trolls, girallions, etc.  Next time we rest(assuming tonight)I will change out my preparation of alter self for something else.
> 
> Another question:  How much can I do during the night while I am resting to regain spells?  Can I keep watch, create scrolls, or repair myself or Dreadnaught and still prepare spells?




A form that could, and does, wear armor is fine with me.

Let me look into what you can do during the night -- all my books are at home.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm flying home today, so expect an update tomorrow, I saw that Shayuri posted, so I think I may have everyone's actions to advance a round.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Good deal, I've been waiting for this game to get going again, all my games have stalled during the holiday week, so I can't wait to get going again.  I will have a next rounds actions posted tomorrow after you get an update in.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, I think I'm caught up now with all the actions people have posted.  

I try my best to do what seems logical for your PC when their action in the round is no longer viable (i.e. Void and Dreadnought attacking in round 3 -- because the elemental was hovering off the side of the ship)  Let me know if something was posted that your PC would definitely never do, and I'll do my best to update.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Will do.  Thanks for being able to work with us as much as you can.  Hopefully this group can keep up with the posting....

C'mon everybody we are more than 30 post behind the other group!


----------



## Zurai

For the record, Asenfel's priority at the moment is hindering/killing the elementals attacking the Captain. Without someone to control the ship, we're in trouble. He'll go for multiple targets when possible, but not if it means the Captain fights alone. With _prayer_ and the shaken status, they're pretty signifigantly debuffed; should make a noticeable dent in their attacks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Hey! I post too much already! lol I was like 2 turns ahead of where I should of been


----------



## EvolutionKB

Although I used an immediate action to fly, I can still use another immediate action(since the initial immediate action acts as a swift action) to feather fall one of the crew members preferably one who is not hurt.



			
				From the SRD said:
			
		

> You cannot use another immediate action or a swift action until after your next turn if you have used an immediate action *when it is not currently your turn *




So one of the other crewmembers will be under a feather fall effect.  How many feet are we up right now?  Are we stopped as well or not yet?

Edit:  Nevermind they are out of range(40')


----------



## s@squ@tch

You are about 1000' above the ocean.  

You did notice that after the conscious crewmembers drank their potions, that they began to fall like feathers, instead of rocks.

However, two of the bodies were non-moving and likewise plummeted out of sight.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Okay just checking...

I posted a question to WotC and they have answered:



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> When using the Immediate Magic ability(Transmuation)what is the casters manuverability when invoking the fly speed?




Their response:  



			
				WotC Customer Service said:
			
		

> Good maneuverability, just like the Fly spell.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Think you can handle these guys that are left?...Do you think I should polymorph and fly down and retrieve those feather fallers?


----------



## Shayuri

lol...

My first instinct was to whine about putting words into my mouth, but I walked into it. 

My apologies for the lackluster posting. I shall amend at once.


----------



## EvolutionKB

On the map, when using the same creatures(all hill giant/air elementals) could you somehow put a subscript number near their icon, to make it easier to tell which is which with the OOC mechanics in orange?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'll see about that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Hey S@squ@tch, I was wondering if I could make a last-minute modification to my character sheet, seeing as I haven't been in the fight yet.  Remember how I rebuilt a little because I originally planned to use Enlarge Person to get reach and then remembered it didn't work on Goliaths?  Well it turns out the Goliath Barbarian racial substitution has the ability that you become large sized when raging - it supplants the Powerful Build ability so it's basically reach in return for -1 to hit and AC.  Would you mind if I took that?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Hey S@squ@tch, I was wondering if I could make a last-minute modification to my character sheet, seeing as I haven't been in the fight yet.  Remember how I rebuilt a little because I originally planned to use Enlarge Person to get reach and then remembered it didn't work on Goliaths?  Well it turns out the Goliath Barbarian racial substitution has the ability that you become large sized when raging - it supplants the Powerful Build ability so it's basically reach in return for -1 to hit and AC.  Would you mind if I took that?




No problem, just note the source and post any details in the character sheet, as I don't have the book, I am assuming.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Hokay.  I'll edit it tonight.

EDIT: The character sheet is updated.  Swapped out Shock Trooper for Combat Reflexes and Rage 2/day for Mountain Rage 2/day.

Go Team Gold!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, Team Gold has reached Stormhold first, so congrats!

While you are still about two hours out from port, I'd like to give you some opportunity to roleplay some with your still new companions.

If not, then I will advance the story tomorrow night, or Friday.

Nac will be joining you in town as well.

The air elementals obviously had no treasure, but there is some XP to be given out:

For the six involved in combat, each of you gets 686 xp.  This will be updated in the RG post.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Score, almost there!


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I just learned there is an art to playing a cleric. I have about 1 more fight to figure it out lol.


----------



## Zurai

What's up with this game?


----------



## Shayuri

I don't know...


----------



## s@squ@tch

I have to apologize -- RL has kept me pretty busy after the holidays -- catching up with all the things going on at work and at home after being away for a while has curtailied my time to be online.

That said, I think things are clearing up and I'll be able to get this thing moving again.

Thanks for hanging in there!

You are now about to set foot on the dreaded southern continent........


----------



## Zurai

Yay! Thanks for the update.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Cool, I was worried this game was dead.


----------



## Rolzup

I had a feeling the holidays were to blame.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Looking forwards to it


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

By the way, S@t, I'm assuming I should wait until you introduce me.  If you just want me to hop in, tell me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You'll be joining them very, very soon.  You will be waiting for them at the Tharashk enclave.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so y'all have an afternoon to kill.  You can either hang out at the Chapterhouse, (which is fine with me if you want to) and do whatever you wish, or you can explore the city.  

Just want to let y'all know that you aren't railroaded into hanging out at the tavern, in case you needed some equipment, or wanted to look around.

@Rolzup: I noticed that Darv has no mundane gear, and the only mention of his weaponry is in the attack section.  Your magic gear adds up to 25.5K, you note you have 250 gp left, so you are missing around 1200 gp worth of gear -- that is not listed on your sheet, unless I am missing something.

Well, most of your group has no mundane gear....


----------



## Rolzup

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OK, so y'all have an afternoon to kill.  You can either hang out at the Chapterhouse, (which is fine with me if you want to) and do whatever you wish, or you can explore the city.
> 
> Just want to let y'all know that you aren't railroaded into hanging out at the tavern, in case you needed some equipment, or wanted to look around.
> 
> @Rolzup: I noticed that Darv has no mundane gear, and the only mention of his weaponry is in the attack section.  Your magic gear adds up to 25.5K, you note you have 250 gp left, so you are missing around 1200 gp worth of gear -- that is not listed on your sheet, unless I am missing something.
> 
> Well, most of your group has no mundane gear....




I'll work on that tomorrow.  Kind of forgot it in the press of things.

Also: I'm going to be mostly absent for the next two weeks.  We've got a baby due on Monday, and I'm going to be largely too distracted and too overtired to make coherent posts.  I'll check in when and how I can.


----------



## s@squ@tch

No problem -- take care of your new baby and yourself -- the first couple of months are incredibly stressful and tiring.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so we've got a faction that is planning on leaving the Chapterhouse -- so far, Davan, Dreadnought, and Morph.  

What are you intending to do and where are you planning on going?  (Refer to the Stormreach map if necessary)

For those staying behind in the Chapterhouse, you don't have to go with the 2 warforged and priest, so feel free to do whatever you want -- sing karaoke, grope the wenches, drink heavily, etc, etc.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan is basically looking for people who look like they might have stolen from him (acting funny, leaving when he arrives, etc.) I imagine he will retrace his steps back, but not actually go back into the building they started in.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, you all are back in the Chapterhouse, anything planned, or are you wanting to pass the time until sundown to head back to the Tharashk compound?


----------



## Shayuri

It seems odd to just hit fast forward with so much going on, but Dreadnought's a simple man with a simple concept. He hits things, and withstands hits (hopefully). Investigation isn't his forte.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Fast forward is fine with me, unless somebody wants to go after the mindflayer and find out what we can about it or it's plans.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so unless I hear differently from someone else, I'll look to advance the scene tomorrow.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It seems odd to just hit fast forward with so much going on, but Dreadnought's a simple man with a simple concept. He hits things, and withstands hits (hopefully). Investigation isn't his forte.




Amen, brother.  You just summarized Lo-Kag's feeling perfectly.  Besides, he's here to hit giants, he doesn't even know what Mind Flayers _are_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> ... he doesn't even know what Mind Flayers _are_.




He is a lucky giant indeed


----------



## Rolzup

I'm back, although I need to read the past two weeks worth of posts...and obviously, fast-forwardig works out perfectly for me.  We can assume Darv was lost in wondrous contemplation of the ruins that  surround us...hence his unusual silence.

Or something like that.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph prefers being in the middle of the marching order, being a squishy wizard and all.

We shouldn't have to worry about a watch, a rope trick will keep us safe, as long as our foolish guide still wants to sleep in the jungle.  With two warforged up there awake, he will be safe enough as we can keep our eyes on him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Morph prefers being in the middle of the marching order, being a squishy wizard and all.
> 
> We shouldn't have to worry about a watch, a rope trick will keep us safe, as long as our foolish guide still wants to sleep in the jungle.  With two warforged up there awake, he will be safe enough as we can keep our eyes on him.




A rope trick holds up to 8 people -- there are 7 party members, so with the guide in the extradimensional space, you would not be able to pull the rope inside.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel will be somewhere in the middle of the pack, but he'll be flying instead of walking.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> rope trick holds up to 8 people -- there are 7 party members, so with the guide in the extradimensional space, you would not be able to pull the rope inside




If our guide wishes to come up, somehow I think this country bumpkin might now like the idea of sleeping in such close quarters in an extradimensional space.  I could be wrong though.  With the two warforged near the rope watching, it wouldn't be too hard to keep an eye out for the kind of trouble that would be suspicious of a rope hanging down in the middle of the jungle.

Then again with your permission could we cut a vine and use that as the "rope"?  A vine would look much less suspicious, if we put it near the edge of the jungle.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon will sleep on the forest floor and/or in the trees.

The question is, how comfortable will the newly created group feel about sharing such close quarters?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag will manage, I'm sure, I just feel bad for whoever ends up next to him .

As for marching order, Lo-Kag will take point, and be keeping an eye out for Giant tracks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void is moving with stealth.
Hide + Move silently away from the group but with eye contact.


----------



## Rolzup

Darv will take a position near the middle of the party, and will be taking notes as the group travels.

And while he's not all that enthusiastic about sleeping in the Rope Trick...well, needs must.


----------



## EvolutionKB

I am working a 16 tomorrow, so I won't be able to post until Wednesday night.  NPC me as needed.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I don't know what a 16 is, but it doesn't sound pleasant.  Good luck.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Nac Mac Feegle: Could you put in Lo-Kag's character sheet a small section that basically lists what his stats are when raging? (ability stats, hp, ac, etc,etc)  That would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri

Hey hey

I question the ruling that only light piercing or slashing weapons are effective when swallowed.

The SRD is clear that only attacks of that kind can actually slash open the guts, allowing escape...but it doesn't say that only those attacks cause damage. I'll reprint the section on Swallowing from the closest approximate to this beastie I can find at the moment; the Tendriculos.

A swallowed creature that avoids paralysis can climb out of the mass with a successful grapple check. This returns it to the plant’s maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free. A swallowed creature *can* also cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the tendriculos’s interior (AC 14). Once the creature exits, the plant’s regenerative capacity closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out.

Bold is added by me. It doesn't say MUST. If someone were to be swallowed by a creature, it seems likely they could choose NOT to cut its way out, and do damage of whatever sort they pleased. Technically, I suppose I could even argue that he could use his greatsword, since he's no longer grappled, and a light weapons is only mandated for cutting one's way out...not simply doing damage from inside. Granted, it seems a reasonable ruling, for not-being-silly's sake, to say only light weapons can be used when swallowed at all.

I didn't see any other entries on the condition of being swallowed, but if I missed something that invalidates all this (or if Rule 0 is invoked), then I'll cheerfully withdraw. Still, it doesn't seem unreasonable to say that an attack that can be used in a grapple (natural weapon in this case) could also be used while swallowed. *shrug*


----------



## s@squ@tch

From the SRD:

_*Swallow Whole*
If a creature with this special attack begins its turn with an opponent held in its mouth (see Improved Grab), it can attempt a new grapple check (as though attempting to pin the opponent). If it succeeds, it swallows its prey, and the opponent takes bite damage. Unless otherwise noted, the opponent can be up to one size category smaller than the swallowing creature. Being swallowed has various consequences, depending on the creature doing the swallowing. A swallowed creature is considered to be grappled, while the creature that did the swallowing is not. A swallowed creature can try to cut its way free with any light slashing or piercing weapon (the amount of cutting damage required to get free is noted in the creature description), or it can just try to escape the grapple. The Armor Class of the interior of a creature that swallows whole is normally 10 + ½ its natural armor bonus, with no modifiers for size or Dexterity. If the swallowed creature escapes the grapple, success puts it back in the attacker’s mouth, where it may be bitten or swallowed again. _ 


The way I see it, is that when swallowed, you are not just dropped into a large stomach or holding area where you have space to move around, I envision that you are completely engulfed on all sides by the digestive tract -- like stuck in an esophagus of some sort, so you don't have any room to wind up a blow with a bludgeoning weapon, hence the utility of a small, pointy thing (like a dagger or knife).

Imagine you are stuck in a sleeping bag with your hands at your sides -- you really don't have much space to wind up a punch...

That is my $0.02.


----------



## Shayuri

Yes, you're considered grappled. But a natural attack, such as a slam, can be used while in a grapple at -4.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I interpret being swallowed whole as being a bit more intense than someone having you in a bear hug, so I can't justify the use of a bludgeoning weapon, albeit a natural attack, to supercede the light piercing or slashing weapon portion of the description.

Sorry.


----------



## Zurai

Not to be belligerent or anything, but the rules for being grappled do allow attacks with natural weapons, and the rules for being swallowed do say you're considered grappled. Now, if the rules said the swallowee was _pinned_, then they would be unable to do anything but escape the pin.

That said, I have no intention of getting Asenfel swallowed, so I'll continue raining eldritch blasts from above and hope it doesn't know how to climb


----------



## Shayuri

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I interpret being swallowed whole as being a bit more intense than someone having you in a bear hug, so I can't justify the use of a bludgeoning weapon, albeit a natural attack, to supercede the light piercing or slashing weapon portion of the description.
> 
> Sorry.




Well, it's not supported in the RAW, but this is your game and you can Rule 1 it as you see fit.

It feels kind of punitive/arbitrary, admittedly.

I just felt the need to bring up the actual rules, in case it had just been an oversight.

*shrug*

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> From the SRD:
> Imagine you are stuck in a sleeping bag with your hands at your sides -- you really don't have much space to wind up a punch...




Kill Bill 1 - Uma was in a casket and she punched her way out.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> I don't know what a 16 is, but it doesn't sound pleasant. Good luck.




I work shift work, 12 hour shifts normally.  But for the time being, with new people needing to be trained, we are short one person and that time had got to be made up.  Thus, probably for a while, I will be working at least two 16 hour shifts for the next few weeks.  This shouldn't impact my time here much, just letting you know.

And on the issue above, I agree with the others, but as they say, you are DM...and I am a warforged with polymorph who can swallow whole as well!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wait a sec -- maybe I am misunderstanding the question -- are you trying to use your bludgeoning attack to cut your way out of the creature or to just damage it?

I am thinking that you wanted to punch your way out, which is against the monster description, which states that a slashing or piercing weapon must be used.  

If you want to purely damage it from within, then that is allowable as written.

@Evo -- isn't a 16 hr shift in violation of labor laws???


----------



## EvolutionKB

> @Evo -- isn't a 16 hr shift in violation of labor laws???




Not that I am aware of.  I know we can't work more than that, and if it is needed, we can get a ride home.  Unions though, make everything work different...


----------



## Shayuri

I just wanted to damage it. I apologize if that wasn't clear.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so the creature fell unconscious after Asenfel's blast.

The way I see it, on its turn (since it goes first each combat round), it would get its regeneration (I'm assuming this would be considered a free action), then return to consciousness, allowing it a full turn of action -- which it uses as two move actions -- one to stand up, the other to shamble off a bit more into the brush.

Now, the question to what happens to the folks inside is a sticky wicket.  Would those coming after Asenfel's turn that are swallowed AND not-paralyzed (i.e. Lo-Kag) be able to win an unopposed grapple check?  The rules really don't specify things one way or another.  On one hand, you are inside a creature, and in the real world, when something goes unconscious, their internal organs and systems (the important one in this case is the digestive tract) usually continues to function.  

I'm inclined to give Lo-Kag a choice between getting a non-lethal attack (unopposed) or a successful grapple check (to climb back into the mouth).

But since it acts first in the next round (before Dreadnought), I can't imagine him getting the same chance as Lo-Kag.

Keep in mind that although the creature is unconscious, the acid damage in the gullet will continue on all those inside.

I'm open to discussion to make sure that the correct things happen -- the whole grapple/swallow whole/regeneration combination has a lot of room for interpretation, and I don't want anyone to feel they were railroaded.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I'm punchin' this thing a new one.  If it's still alive I want it staying down.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, partial for round 6 is up, anyone who has posted an action already (like Morph) can change their action if needed, due to the new circumstances.


----------



## Shayuri

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OK, so the creature fell unconscious after Asenfel's blast.
> 
> The way I see it, on its turn (since it goes first each combat round), it would get its regeneration (I'm assuming this would be considered a free action), then return to consciousness, allowing it a full turn of action -- which it uses as two move actions -- one to stand up, the other to shamble off a bit more into the brush.
> 
> Now, the question to what happens to the folks inside is a sticky wicket.  Would those coming after Asenfel's turn that are swallowed AND not-paralyzed (i.e. Lo-Kag) be able to win an unopposed grapple check?  The rules really don't specify things one way or another.  On one hand, you are inside a creature, and in the real world, when something goes unconscious, their internal organs and systems (the important one in this case is the digestive tract) usually continues to function.
> 
> I'm inclined to give Lo-Kag a choice between getting a non-lethal attack (unopposed) or a successful grapple check (to climb back into the mouth).
> 
> But since it acts first in the next round (before Dreadnought), I can't imagine him getting the same chance as Lo-Kag.
> 
> Keep in mind that although the creature is unconscious, the acid damage in the gullet will continue on all those inside.
> 
> I'm open to discussion to make sure that the correct things happen -- the whole grapple/swallow whole/regeneration combination has a lot of room for interpretation, and I don't want anyone to feel they were railroaded.




As always, the GM's interpretation carries the day...however, I caution against too much "In the real world" thinking. The rules place unconscious creatures pretty firmly in the category of "defeated," since they automatically fail saves, are considered 'willing' for the purposes of spells, and so on. Allowing it to continue grappling while unconscious seems not in the -spirit- of the rules, though there's no explicit rule against that interpretation that I'm aware of. The SRD refers to an unconscious creature as helpless though...and goes on to say that, among other things, a helpless foe is "completely at an opponent's mercy."

Take that as you will.

For the benefit of our paralyzed members, would you say they can be cut out from outside? It seems logical to me, but since some of our people don't have long to go, I don't want to waste precious time trying to hack them out while the acid kills them. I can also try to reach them from the mouth and haul them out. 

Thoughts?

Edit - Of course, if it wakes up...er...nevermind all that for now.   If when Dreadnought's turn comes up the monster is still active, he'll punch the sucker again. If it's unconscious, he'll crawl to the mouth as posted.

Hee.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would say that they can either be pulled out via the mouth, or possibly cut out from the outside -- any slashing or piercing weapon would suffice, with the caveat that a small cutting weapon would not lead to any chance of also hurting the person trapped inside, whereas a large weapon, such as a greatsword, might incur a chance to also hit those inside...


----------



## Rolzup

I've been meaning to ask: What program do you use for your maps?  Is that Maptools?  I've been meaning to look into that one myself, frankly....


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes, I use maptools.  I actually just finished with the first giant map, so I am greatly looking forward to using it! (and bashing y'all's skulls in, of course.   )


----------



## s@squ@tch

Experience time!

Each player receives 343 xp for defeating the advanced Tendriculos!

p.s. Can Lo-Kag's sheet be updated with a section for his stats/etc for when he is raging and everyone please update your AP usage (if any!)


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Rolzup: Feel free to update Darv's spell list for today if you want.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'd like to get a roll-call for those still active in the game.  

Seems like the activity has died down, and am not sure if it is just the Easter Holiday/Spring Break that is affecting it or not.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Still here


----------



## Shayuri

*waves hand*


----------



## EvolutionKB

Still here, I'd hate for this game to die before we even get to the giants...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Here.


----------



## Rolzup

Also here.  Badly sleep-deprived -- babies are wonderful things, truly -- but functional.  More or less.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Zurai hasn't been on for about two weeks, so I will NPC his character for him.

Has anyone seen NMF?

@rolzup - good luck with the small one -- they can be very sleep depriving.


----------



## s@squ@tch

It looks like NacMacFeegle and Zurai have left the game, so I am open to suggestions from the rest of you.

Options as I see it:

1) Stop the game
2) Recruit a few new PC's
3) Go on with whoever is left (Dreadnought/Morph/Void/Davan and maybe Darv?)

As for the current situation, I've got 4 PC's actions so far, still missing NMF/Zurai/Darv, so I was waiting to update anything until I saw some more activity, as I didn't want to NPC 1/2 of the party.


----------



## Rolzup

I posted an action for Darv's first round; did I miss the beginning of the second round?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Rolzup - sorry, forgot about your moonbolt!  Any thoughts about the direction to take this game listed above?


----------



## Shayuri

I'd hate to just stop the game. You and the rest of us have put some work into it.

What would the difficulties of recruiting be? Other than that we're kind of in the middle of nowhere right now, that is.


----------



## Rolzup

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Rolzup - sorry, forgot about your moonbolt!  Any thoughts about the direction to take this game listed above?




How is the other team doing?  Have they suffered similar attrition?  If so, comibning the two games might be an option....

If not, I'd try to recruit a few more.

It's the curse of PbP, sadly.  Few games manage to survive, for whatever reason.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The other team hasn't lost anyone yet, which has been good, they're also a bit behind your group, as they just left Stormreach.

As for recruiting, the good thing about being in the middle of nowhere on a continent such as Xen'drik, is that you could always run into (an)other adventurer(s) in all sorts of strange situations.  

Add to the mix that G1-G3 are great modules for the addition of new PC's, makes adding people to the mix relatively easy.  The hard part is to recruit a good, dedicated player.

I, for one, don't favor the idea of stopping the game, because I've invested a lot of time and energy into preparing the maps and what not, so hopefully some interest can be generated.

I'll wait to get a bit more input from the other remaining members, then put out a recruitment thread if needed.


----------



## EvolutionKB

I am in favor of whatever the majority of the group decides.  Usually the more the merrier, but with a big party drags things out a lot.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Any thoughts about the character submissions?

Also, round 2 is complete, feel free to post your next round action.


----------



## Shayuri

It's complete? Did you show the results of Dreadnought's action? Meep!


----------



## greenstar

Do I have a good chance of getting picked?


----------



## stonegod

greenstar said:
			
		

> Do I have a good chance of getting picked?



Methinks your question is better addressed in the recruitment thread.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It's complete? Did you show the results of Dreadnought's action? Meep!




I thought I did -- you tagged one for 20 damage.  I'll double check to make sure it is in the action.

@Greenstar: You'll need to wait until the selections are made.


----------



## greenstar

Oops. I got the threads mixed up.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> Any thoughts about the character submissions?




The half-ogre would be good to replace Lo-Kag.  Stonegod's shifter/druid looks like a good damage dealer too, but I am concerned about the unbuffed AC.  My other favorite characters would be the Valenar ranger/fighter archer or the warforged scout to replace Asenfel.

I am a little disappointed that nobody threw in a Revenant blade.  They are just too cool.


----------



## stonegod

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Stonegod's shifter/druid looks like a good damage dealer too, but I am concerned about the unbuffed AC.



Cannot legally afford armor with the wild enhancement (adds armor to wild shaped/shapeshifted AC) until 9th, so I did what I could. Not a lot of other AC options other than having someone put it on after the shape is in effect. _Barkskin_ can help for about an hour each casting, but I agree it's not ideal.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> Cannot legally afford armor with the wild enhancement (adds armor to wild shaped/shapeshifted AC) until 9th, so I did what I could. Not a lot of other AC options other than having someone put it on after the shape is in effect. Barkskin can help for about an hour each casting, but I agree it's not ideal




Totallly understand, have you thought about staying straight druid?  You'd get a higher level of spells, and would get the next stronger shapeshift shape.  The strength you'd gain is the same as from warshaper and you'd gain an additional +4 to AC.  You'd lose on average 1 pt of damage(from not being able to increase nat weapon size), some hp(from the con bonus from warshaper), and immunity to crits(which when we are talking giants could keep you alive)

Sorry to anything anybody else from the other thread that may be reading this, I know this isn't decided in any way yet.  I'm just offering a suggestion for what has been a tough game so far for the melee types.  If you think I am offering an unfair advantage to somebody, I can help everybody, or just stop with the advice.


----------



## stonegod

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Totallly understand, have you thought about staying straight druid?  You'd get a higher level of spells, and would get the next stronger shapeshift shape.  The strength you'd gain is the same as from warshaper and you'd gain an additional +4 to AC.  You'd lose on average 1 pt of damage(from not being able to increase nat weapon size), some hp(from the con bonus from warshaper), and immunity to crits(which when we are talking giants could keep you alive)



On average, a giant's going to hit me regardless of the AC; for a hill giant, that's about an average of 4hp expected hp damage w/ the lower AC. Since they are relatively easy to hit, I'd be using the dual attack routine, which ups the damage Domoris is doing. I'd have to run the numbers, but in the long run I think warshaper will edge out ahead (though maybe not by lots). Domoris, however, is not a primary AoE caster, so spell levels are not really what his looking for (and the group has that covered already).

Plus, the concept is fun. 



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sorry to anything anybody else from the other thread that may be reading this, I know this isn't decided in any way yet.  I'm just offering a suggestion for what has been a tough game so far for the melee types.  If you think I am offering an unfair advantage to somebody, I can help everybody, or just stop with the advice.



I agree. I see character creation as a creative (concept/story/RP) and intellectual (balance/effectiveness tweaking) exercise---discussing the latter no way means I can take part in the former in this game. That's up to s@s and the other PCs.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@OnlytheStrong: I don't see a viable cleric replacement for the group,(as the only PC with cleric levels was a changeling cabinet trickster2/cleric 6) so I think you may be stuck with Davan -- which isn't a _BAD_ thing, as you made a very effective healer with all his gear.     He might be more effective in melee if he had a mace tho.   



I'm looking forward to unleashing the giants!

@Shayuri -- Dreadnought is up for Round 3.


----------



## EvolutionKB

OnlyTheStrong--just curious, you had said clerics are not what you normally play, what do you normally play?

S@s, Did the glitterdust seem to blind them?


----------



## renau1g

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sorry to anything anybody else from the other thread that may be reading this, I know this isn't decided in any way yet. I'm just offering a suggestion for what has been a tough game so far for the melee types. If you think I am offering an unfair advantage to somebody, I can help everybody, or just stop with the advice.







			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> I agree. I see character creation as a creative (concept/story/RP) and intellectual (balance/effectiveness tweaking) exercise---discussing the latter no way means I can take part in the former in this game. That's up to s@s and the other PCs.




I agree also. Besides if you really wanted to provide an unfair advantage to someone you'd simply send them a pm or e-mail rather than post it in the public arena.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> OnlyTheStrong--just curious, you had said clerics are not what you normally play, what do you normally play?
> 
> S@s, Did the glitterdust seem to blind them?




Hard to say from your vantage point waaaaaaaaaaay up there in the sky.


----------



## EvolutionKB

> Hard to say from your vantage point waaaaaaaaaaay up there in the sky.




Hey, it's safer up there!      I guess we will just have to wait for the next round to find out...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Welcome to Graf and stonegod to Team Gold -- their PC's will be replacing Asenfel and Lo-Kag.

The next question to pose is, are Hudder and Domoris currently travelling together? (easiest to integrate into the group) or separate (more difficult, but could be more likely in a realistic sense.)


----------



## stonegod

'ello!

I'll post Domoris over on the RG thread. If anyone wants to donate any armor with the _wild_ property, he'd be more than happy.  Any other comments welcome.

As for Hudder, while I doubt we met initially, its possible his "trampling" around in jungle attracted Dormoris' attention and now the shifter is acting as impromptu guide. That work?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm trying to get my head around the motivation for Domoris to signoff on being a guide to a dragonmarked dwarf out looking for answers in the middle of Xen'drik.

Nevermind the fact that the dwarf is looking for answers in the jungles of Xen'drik for his friends death via brain extraction in Stormreach.

Throw in the adventurers, who are out looking for giants and you have a whole lot of loose ends.

Must ruminate over lunch.


----------



## Shayuri

Welcome new people!

Hey, what if the dwarf is looking -for us-? After all, we had some fairly public shenanigans looking around for and talking about flayers of minds and so on. If the dwarf was asking around Stormreach, someone mighta said, "Oh yah, those others in the team House Thrashk put together were talkin' about somethin' like that. That funny lookin' one especially. You should go talk to them."

Then druidy mcdruid could...hm...maybe he's upset over the psuedonaturals? And since the problems seem linked, he said he'd help the dwarf find us, because he wants to find us too and quiz us on these weird monsters?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm sure Zurai would have played Asenfel differently, but unfortunately, an AC of 15 does not hold up well in close-combat.  The two rends against him went for insane damage.

And I did not purposely try to kill him off either, as I had bigger plans for him.    

Davan/Darv are up.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Welcome, both of you.  Enjoy the ride...while it lasts      I think Shauri had some good ideas, they make sense to me as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Since Hudder and Barrak knew each other and were friends, Hudder has arrived in Stormreach and found out that Barrak was killed the day he (Barrak) escorted the current party to the House Tharashk enclave.

Calling in a few favors with those in the Stormreach Kundarek outpost, his investigation into Barrak's death has only yielded the fact the man's brain was missing.  The trail in Stormreach has run cold.

His only lead being that Barrak was killed immediately after meeting the PC's has sent him after them in order to find out anything else they might know.

He knows the PC's are on a recovery mission into the hinterlands of Xen'drik to find some Tharashk corpses, but not much else at this point.

As far as Domoris goes, it is up to stonegod whether he has run into Hudder in the jungle already, or will run into the PC's not knowing Hudder -- his choice.  You have some leeway in figuring out what type of connection/interest you have with the PC's, now that they are in your home turf.


@Graf: I need some clipart for Hudder's token.


----------



## stonegod

Been playing around with equipment. Here are the two main sets I am looking at. The first violates the 1/2 rule to get some armor with the wild property (a +3 equivalent; it'd be available at ninth, but not eight level); the second is w/ more legal purchases:

*First Set*
+1 wild Dragonhide Breastplate (16700) [3200 over 1/2 limit]
belt of growth (MIC: 3000)
stormfire ring (MIC: 4000)
treebark carapace (MoE: 3200) [a graft that gives +1 inherent natural armor]
100gp left

AC in Shifter Form: 18, touch 11, flat-footed 17; +6 armor, +1 Dex, +1 natural
AC in Shifted Shifter Form: 20, touch 11, flat-footed 19; +6 armor, +1 Dex, +3 natural
AC in Predatory Form: 22, touch 11, flat footed 21; +6 armor, +5 natural, +1 Dex
AC in Shifted Predatory Form: 24, touch 11, flat footed 23; +6 armor, +7 natural, +1 Dex
AC in Aerial Form: 20, touch 11, flat footed 19; +6 armor, +3 natural, +1 Dex
AC in Shifted Aerial Form: 22, touch 11, flat footed 21; +6 armor, +5 natural, +1 Dex

*Second Set*
belt of growth (MIC: 3000)
bracers of lightning (MIC: 11000) augmented with armor +3 (9000)
stormfire ring (MIC: 4000) augmented with deflection +1 (2000)
1000 left

AC in Shifter Form: 15, touch 12, flat-footed 14; +3 armor, +1 Dex, +1 deflection
AC in Shifted Shifter Form: 17, touch 12, flat-footed 16; +3 armor, +2 natural, +1 Dex, +1 deflection
AC in Predatory Form: 19, touch 12, flat footed 18; +3 armor, +4 natural, +1 deflection, +1 Dex
AC in Shifted Predatory Form: 21, touch 12, flat footed 20; +3 armor, +6 natural, +1 deflection, +1 Dex
AC in Aerial Form: 17, touch 12, flat footed 16; +3 armor, +2 natural, +1 deflection, +1 Dex
AC in Shifted Aerial Form: 19, touch 12, flat footed 18; +3 armor, +4 natural, +1 deflection, +1 Dex

The _beasthide_ augmentation from Complete Adventurer/MIC is only a +2 enhancement, but it only works with real wildshape (it counts as an extra use). As Domoris can shift whenever, I didn't think that'd be kosher. If it did work regardless, then I might go that way. It'd be like Set 1 in that case, though I'd have 7000 left to spend.

*s@s*: Thoughts?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As far as Domoris goes, it is up to stonegod whether he has run into Hudder in the jungle already, or will run into the PC's not knowing Hudder -- his choice.  You have some leeway in figuring out what type of connection/interest you have with the PC's, now that they are in your home turf.



I see one of two things:
- Domoris has been following Hudder, coming upon him after the PCs, trying to figure out what the odd figure is doing out here. When he sees the apes, he goes beserk and then gets drawn in with the others.
- Domoris has had previous contact with the Tharashak agents before in their comings and goings, guiding them or whatnot. He knows they have disappeared as they have not come back their usual way, though he may/may not know why. Seeing the groups guide (another Tharashak agent he recognizes), he seeks the PCs out to determine what is going on.


----------



## Graf

Sorry for the slow responces, was at class, then sleeping.

Personally I'd thought the easiest solution would be for Hudder and Domoris to know each other but that seems tricky. Domoris wouldn't ever hire himself out as a guide; it sounds like he wants to disappear, and with his skills it'd be all too easy.

My intention is to have had Barrak have "saved Hudder" at some point in the past during an excursion to Xen'drik (the Hudder's team o' brave explores had a "wee misshap" an' "hadda do a bit o' strategic retreat'n" "so I run off away from tah group, whooping 'n holler'n to get them undead bugs tah chase me an' what to I run inna but this Tharask mining camp. So Barrak says "Halt inna name of Tharask" and I yell back at 'em "LADDY, YAH DON'T WAN' ME TAH STOP!. ". 
"So's he was pretty mad at first on accounta tha damage them bugs inflicted, fer being dead it didn't stop 'em from eat'n everything fer miles but he admitted later that they'd cleared out that pack o' demonic apes that'd been troublesome and it actually made it easier tah dig. Ha! That's Xen'drik fer yah, unpredictable! 
And that's only tha first time I met ol' Barrak. Tha second time was even weirder. We'd traveled deep inna ta contenient ba riva boat when....")
How much of this actually happened, and how much of it is Hudder wildly overstating things and forgetting what happened is the purview of the DM to decide.

So the timeline is:

Hudder (obsessively keeping track of things on Xen'drik through the stream of rich, idle nobles that flows to and from the continent in search of adventure) gets word of Barrak's murder (or something similar like "heard he took a nasty fall" or something
He puts off the wedding "jus' fer now".
Pulls some strings with a Lyrander captain he knows gets to Xen'drik
 Pulls strings with the local Kundarak Stormreach and finds out about the missing brain 
(Probably plays a formal visit to House Tharask) -- _whether they tell him anything or not is up to s@s of course_
Decides the first order of business is to "pick up where Barrak was forced ta leave off" and heads out.

Hudder is many things, but he's probably not dumb enough to go off into the wilderness of Xen'drik by himself.
His normal mode would be to drop some platinum, pick him self up a few traveling companions (maybe a chef, a hunter, a porter to carry any loot he finds, etc etc).
But, for the first time in his life he hasn't two coppers to rub together; Kundarak's never borrow money.
Fortunately he knows X*.
X tells him about "a powerful shifter and nature worshiper who would not accept payment in coin but could be swayed to join your cause" (or whatever)
Hudder and Domoris make contact.

Where X is anybody who could reasonably know about Domoris, maybe an old shifter wise woman who's lived her whole life on Xen'drik and is said to have an uncanny sight into the future (rich nobles like to visit her before starting off on expeditions; she's spooky and meeting her makes for good stories).

I mention this because:
1. My impression is that Xen'drik is pretty darn hostile; Hudder isn't the awesome Xen'drik expert he imagines himself to be, but he's not inept either. Going out by himself is probably a bit too stupid.
Besides, it's more fun adventuring with people when you have someone to talk to (or, rather, someone to listen to him talk)

Still, if Hudder got exited and couldn't find anyone then he could easily wind up getting lift (riverboat?) to somewhere nearby where the party is supposed to be and then go off tromping through the jungle in full plate metal.

(I suppose it's too late to buy something like Cold Weave?)
[sblock=Cold Weave]Appeared in S&S's Scarred Lands. It was mostly a justification for why the Necromancers of Hollowfaust didn't have to strip naked before casting spells. (Arcane Spell casting in SL caused heat).
You could also get cold weave padding for armor, so long as the natural temperature was under 130 degrees it kept you a cool and comfortable. So you could wander around in platemail in the blazing sun. 
Like _Endure Elements _but only for hot places; and it provided no protection against the cold.
I think it was around 100 gp a suit?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hudder's personality]
I made Hudder up for another game, that only ran one session. He was an attempt to play a character who was radically different from the normal sort of cerebrial wizard types that I play.
The group did not love him; they were more mercenary, Hudder is more adventurous.

He's -not- meant to be irritating. If he's getting on people's nerves just let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Searching for clip artIt's not perfect, but it's a dwarf with a black ax. I didn't imagine him as having white hair but maybe we can over look it?
We can say the shield is out of sight behind his body.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@stonegod: I'm going to have to say no to the wild armor, as it violates the item creation guidelines the rest of the folks had to deal with.  The beasthide would work wildshape uses per day/2, which would make you more likely to be somewhat hesitant to change shapes too often.  Your second set of equipment is 1000gp over the 27K limit.

@graf: keep in mind the token probably won't show the axe -- so if you find a better picture of a dwarf, let me know.



> Domoris has been following Hudder, coming upon him after the PCs, trying to figure out what the odd figure is doing out here. When he sees the apes, he goes beserk and then gets drawn in with the others.




I think this works best.  Domoris has been keeping tabs on both Hudder and the PC's over the past day and loses it when he sees the apes shift.  Although not one to be too concerned over someone elses death, the brutal tearing apart of the warlock prods him into action.  Once your sheet is finalized, I'll let you enter combat -- starting out from the direction of the giant statue to the north.

As far as Hudder goes, this is what I envision:

Hudder arrives in Stormreach as you pointed out.  He calls in a few favors in his own house, which leads him to the information about Barrak's death.  After tracking down all possible leads, he comes to a dead end.  

He does go to the Tharashk Enclave to pay his respects and talk to anyone who will listen.  This leads him to Nardon, who does tell him of the events leading up to Barrak's death, which makes him aware of the original PC group.  Not one to rush off into the jungle by himself, he asks around for some travelling companions, not having any money to pay, he calls in even more of his in-house favors and remarkably gets someone to send along a local guide and cook (both not very experienced).  The second day out of Stormreach, Hudder and company were beset by some strange pumas, who did also transform into tentacled masses, and his two new companions were slain, but Hudder was able to fight them off.  Not one to give up, he took what rations were left on the bodies, (after giving them a proper jungle burial) and continued deeper into the jungle.



> Fortunately he knows X*.
> X tells him about "a powerful shifter and nature worshiper who would not accept payment in coin but could be swayed to join your cause" (or whatever)
> Hudder and Domoris make contact.




X in Hudder's case is Harysh, the proprietor of the Ship's Cat in Stormreach, and also a shifter.  She tells Hudder of a shifter who has lived in the deep jungle for many years and gives a general description, but tells him that he won't get a look at him unless he is about to become a meal, but if he did happen across him, he would make an excellent guide and source of information about the comings and goings in the jungle.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I'm going to have to say no to the wild armor, as it violates the item creation guidelines the rest of the folks had to deal with.  The beasthide would work wildshape uses per day/2, which would make you more likely to be somewhat hesitant to change shapes too often.  Your second set of equipment is 1000gp over the 27K limit.



Bit confused by this, as shapeshift (which replaced wildshape for Domoris) is at will. Are you talking what it would be equivalent for a 6th level druid (2/d)? So, right now Domoris would be able to use it 1/d (the other times he changes, it would just meld uselessly; beastskin does allow you choose when it applies and when it does not). I could live w/ that.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> Bit confused by this, as shapeshift (which replaced wildshape for Domoris) is at will. Are you talking what it would be equivalent for a 6th level druid (2/d)? So, right now Domoris would be able to use it 1/d (the other times he changes, it would just meld uselessly ; beastskin does allow you choose when it applies and when it does not). I could live w/ that.




Sorry if it wasn't clear - that's what I meant by the "uses per day divided by 2" (I didn't look up how many times a 6th level druid could wildshape at the time).  So, basically, 1/d you would be able to keep the armor bonus on a wildshape.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Sorry if it wasn't clear - that's what I meant by the "uses per day divided by 2" (I didn't look up how many times a 6th level druid could wildshape at the time).  So, basically, 1/d you would be able to keep the armor bonus on a wildshape.



Got it. So when it really matters...

I'll have Domoris finished tonight or tomorrow. I'm also thinking about the "Grand AC challenge", but I'm having a hard time limited to LA +2.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris' been finalized, and like a good naturalist, spent every gold piece.


----------



## Graf

s@s works for me!
Thanks for the feedback.
**********
Shame about them fellas. Barely knew 'em, but I'll remember both of yah fondly inna future. I'll give tha' next worthy foe a a good what for in yer names!
I turn back now an' their sacrifice'll be in vain. Nothing to do but press on.

*Hudder *tromps off into the forest in what he thinks is the right direction.
[sblock=OOC]Does Hudder, great Xen'drik explorer, have the Survival skill? 
No, no he does not.[/sblock]
**********
I take it *Harysh *didn't share *Domoris*' name (obviously with a description Hudder will know him on sight)?

I think Hudder is "ready to go". (Just added the cold weave and some typical traveling gear).
Hope his non-minmaxed self isn't too much of a drag on the group.


----------



## Graf

If you're just looking for a headshot the attached one captures the Hudder spirit better for me.

Original (full body shot)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Greetings Giant's slaves  Brave heroes


----------



## Graf

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Greetings Giant's slaves  Brave heroes



 Heh. Thanks. 
I, for one, welcome our new oversized overlords.


----------



## s@squ@tch

All survivors of the Ape ambush receive 400 xp!


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> All survivors of the Ape ambush receive 400 xp!



I survived!


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> I survived!




Give it a round or two....


----------



## Graf

So can I confirm that I'm still "offscreen somewhere?"
(I know Domoris has referred to me obliquely...)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes, you're still offscreen for the moment.  Will try and get you added within the day, depending upon how the integration of Domoris goes.


----------



## stonegod

Ahh... the joys of low Cha. 

stonegod's trying to make the dwarf's plight seem so bad the heroic PCs rush to "save" him. Domoris, however, doesn't really care.


----------



## Graf

I may be away for a bit today. I'm assuming the stealthier members of the group will probably approach first.

[sblock=When Hudder appears]The group can vaguely make out singing in the distance. It sounds like a sailors sea shanty, to ward of the Devourer when passing through Shargon’s Teeth. The singer is off key and seems to have gotten a few words wrong.
Oh I may go down....
I may go dooowwwnnn
But let it not beeeee.....
In the teeth of heeeee.....​The dwarf is trudging along with tremendous in enthusiasm, before he comes to a stop stock still in front of the base of a particularly large, moss-covered tree. After a moments consideration he squats down, feels around in the trees' roots and pulls out an iron spike.
_Fire my forge with cheap goblin coal, it is the same blasted tree._
"Ye not be fool'n ol' *Hudder *wit' yer cheap tricks," he sternly admonishes the tree in common.
He looks around the steaming jungle muttering to himself, "Those Tharask folk've done better tah've left some markers. Ain't sensibly gonna get any back-up if the back-up can't find 'em."

Italics = _dwarven_[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Sorry if I over did it talking about Domoris. Since I never got an answer about how much Hudder heard about him from Harysh I just figured I'd wing it.

(and Domoris doesn't seem like he's going to provide much in the way of detail himself; it's better to have an interesting back story out in the open, right?)

If it's bad I'll edit/delete of course!

(I'll try to restrain the length of the posts in the future too)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Graf- Please do not restrain yourself on posting length!     Your background and concept for Hudder and his personality are great!


----------



## stonegod

Stories *about* Domoris are probably a lot more common than stories *from* Domoris.


----------



## Graf

s@s: Cool! Thanks!

sg: Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be away to celebrate Passover in Eilat and a trip to Petra from 18.4 – 22.4.
I wish you a good weekend.
Roy - Strahd.


----------



## Walking Dad

*sorry*

I know there is a thread for alternates, but I want you to quick check this before I develop further details.

[sblock]shifter (wildhunt) wildshape ranger 6
warshaper 1
Master of many forms 1

Feats:
1 Alertness
3 Shifter Ferocity
6 Extra Wild Shape



Changeling (wildshape) Ranger 4
Warshaper 4

Further development
9 Ranger 5
10 Warshaper 5
Than: Master of many forms 1-10

Feats:
1 Alertness
3 Power attack
6 Natural Bond

9 Extra Wild Shape


Would a dragonwrought kobold dragonfire adept   (from dragon magic) be okay?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Walking Dad]
Please use the alternate thread.

Keep in mind that there is already a warshaper and master of many forms in Team Gold.  There isn't on Team Black, but also keep in mind that there have already been a lot of tanks and ranged attackers posted in the alternates.  This is not to discourage you from posting any character concept you have, because first and foremost, I look for interesting backstory and personality in an alternate.

[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Hey all. Sorry for the absence. I see that Asenfel's been torn asunder, so I shan't ask to rejoin the game, but if you need alternates please consider me again.


----------



## Graf

Looks like we're in for some dogfighting amongst the trees.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Zurai-  Glad to see you back -- unfortunately, Asenfel did meet an untimely end.  Feel free to come up with an alternate PC.

@Graf: Fightin' in the jungle?  _Never._


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'll be in Walla Walla, WA all weekend for Spring Release, so expect no updates until Monday, or whenever I sober up.


----------



## stonegod

s@s: Just noted that you said Domoris' attack had DR applied; just to note, his natural weapons in animal forms are treated as magical.


----------



## Shayuri

Yar. Illithid in Eberron has DR that's only penetrated with byeshk.


----------



## stonegod

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yar. Illithid in Eberron has DR that's only penetrated with byeshk.



Just give me a moment and some duct tape....


----------



## s@squ@tch

I don't see duct tape listed on your character sheet for Domoris, so you'll need to hopefully stumble upon some in the jungle.


----------



## Graf

*Very interesting tactical situation.*

I'd considered sundering the wand, or disarming... but it occurred to me that, given how good this guys spells seem to be, Hudder wants him casting less, not more.

Also seriously thought about dropping a _glyph_ in the middle of the party (keyed to abominations) and then move + move (from AP) SW. Morph and Domoris can both shift to mobile forms and take off.
Try to force the mind flayers to split up, some follow him. Ideally one would follow, get smacked by the _glyph _and some body's _mind blast_ would wear off and they'd punk him.
I may regret not taking that choice but 
1. It seemed slightly cheesy

Hudder doesn't really know that the _mind blast_ is a short term thing
He doesn't really know that their darkvision is 60 feet 
He certainly doesn't know that mindblast has a range of 60 feet
can he guess that they're abominations? (we could argue that the dragonmark lets him set gylphs vs things of the type that are right in front of him)
2. DnD is not terribly well suited for running battles in the jungle, especially if we're all going in opposite directions. (Not that this was an overwhelmingly important decision, but a hypothetical fight where everyone is circling the camp and leaving glyphs and trying to stay just out of darkvision range has the potential to be nailbiting and exciting.... or really really boring and annoying).

Also considered moving around and flanking him, since they don't seem to be mind blasting over each other... but I just didn't think Hudder'd be able to figure that out (and I confess to thinking that two attacks was probably really important if the goal was to force the guy to teleport away).


----------



## EvolutionKB

Alas, Morph wouldn't be able to change forms, he stuck in hydra form until he dismisses it(standard action) or it's duration runs out.


----------



## stonegod

Can't sunder MF tendrils, disarm prolly does not apply here, and the rules are silent on what happens if you trip someone in a grapple AFAIK (same thing with a bull rush). In fact, it is unclear whether someone grappling the MF could detach the tentacles (other than breaking another's hold). Domoris is unlikely to kill the MF grappling Davan outright and doesn't have enough BAB to grapple then pin/break a hold. Doesn't look good.

My thoughts sound right, s@s?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@stonegod:  Well, that would seem to be the situation at the moment -- Domoris could enter the grapple (which would be somewhat easy as no AoO would be available) then use his second attack to attempt to break its hold (of one of its tentacles) on Davan's skull (Mind Flayer would be given a +2 bonus for each tentacle currently attached)  Tripping the Mind Flayer would not affect its hold on his skull, as the rules are somewhat silent about that, plus the strength of the tentacles and the associated hold would probably drag the _stunned_ Davan to the ground with him.



> *Break Another's Hold: * This works just like breaking another's pin, except that you use it against a foe that merely has a hold on another character. If you win the opposed check, you free the character you're helping.




@Shayuri: Heads up, Dreadnought becomes unstunned next round (round 6)

@Graf: Hudder would have no idea what these squidmen are, especially as they are not sliced into rings, breaded and then deep fried.

@All: One of the mistakes I made in round 4 (I'm sure there are others with the grapple-fest) was the DC of MF#1's defensive casting -- I added the defensive casting DC of 15 to the casting while pinned DC of 20 to arrive at 35, but, since Morph/Hydra is currently grappling with MF#1, he would not be eligible to AoO, as he is considered to be not threatening an area.  But, since the Flayer probably has no idea about this fact, I will continue to use the DC35 for it.


----------



## Shayuri

Ayeffirmative. I will be ready.

Warforged do not have tasty brains! Yay!


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @stonegod:  Well, that would seem to be the situation at the moment -- Domoris could enter the grapple (which would be somewhat easy as no AoO would be available) then use his second attack to attempt to break its hold (of one of its tentacles) on Davan's skull (Mind Flayer would be given a +2 bonus for each tentacle currently attached)  Tripping the Mind Flayer would not affect its hold on his skull, as the rules are somewhat silent about that, plus the strength of the tentacles and the associated hold would probably drag the _stunned_ Davan to the ground with him.



From my reading of the D&D FAQ, you only get iterative attacks with your primary natural weapon when grappling; secondaries don't apply. Thus, all Domoris could do is initiate a grapple, not having sufficient BAB to break hold with a second attack.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Gotcha.  I thought Domoris had a +6/+1 BAB (as an 8th level druid would have), forgot that the PrC would have started as +0/+1 for the first 2 lvl's.


----------



## Graf

s@s For some reason I missed your response on the IC thread (496) until just now. I'll fix my action.


----------



## Graf

OK. So I moved the movement up an action. So my "second attack" against MF 1 was lost (and the first "natural one" was the first attack against MF 4).

For the next round I assume I should keep the first attack roll (AC 19 :/) and I've generated a second roll vs AC 23 (and I rolled a 1 for ax damage of course, thank goodness for Darv and his dark knowledge).


----------



## s@squ@tch

Updated round 6 with the current actions.  Morph is up.

Dreadnought will need to change his action as well.


----------



## stonegod

Sorry, Davan. Did my best. Sniff.


----------



## Shayuri

lol...now I remember why I hate mind flayers. And not in the grudgingly admiring 'love to hate' kind of way. More like the, "I hate spending a whole battle twiddling my thumbs," kind of way.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The luck of the roll was not with Davan -- when the flayer was choosing between Darv and Davan, the dice gods chose the human.

That being said, I always hate to lose a player/pc, and I would like to thank OnlytheStrong for his time and effort fleshing out Davan and for his contributions to the adventure so far.

@Shayuri: Dreadnought is not stunned -- I was trying to determine if a failed mindblast effect would reset the stun duration and could not find anything for or against, AND, I ruled that Dreadnought would stop being stunned on his initiative.  

So, net, he isn't stunned.   And I figure he would have no idea what happened to him -- one minute he was sitting quietly in the dark jungle, then next moment, he is in the middle of combat and seeing the tail end of a mind flayer eating a brain.


----------



## Shayuri

I am confused. I thought I read he was stunned again. Okay, my bad. 

Hard to find those posts when they're buried 3 pages back sometimes too...


----------



## EvolutionKB

I updated my last post.


----------



## Graf

We lost the cleric .

I think I used up all luck for the year making those will saves...
How improbable is it that Hudder made what? Like 6 will saves.


----------



## Shayuri

Fixed post.


----------



## s@squ@tch

First, XP time for those still alive:  1050 for all survivors.

Second, please make sure your PC sheets are updated with any and all AP used in the encounter.

Third, remember to correct any corrections needed on your sheets (i.e. Void with his two magical items that occupy the throat slot...)

Fourth, what is the feeling for the party going forward without a divine caster?  Domoris has a small access to healing spells, and Darv has some limited healing capability as well...  Does the group want to add a PC cleric/divine caster?


----------



## stonegod

I thought there were two MF's left at the end of the last round? Domoris could bird shift and attack in the same round, but the thing would prolly still get away.

Domoris is not a healer. Not very optimized for it at all.


----------



## EvolutionKB

I say we move on if you can come up with a plan why a cleric/healer would be in the jungles of xen'drik(maybe a survivor of the previous expedition?).  Morph can do some minor healing to himself and Dreadnaught if needed.

There was two flayers, until Dreadnaught cut one down at the end of the round.  I missed it too initially.

sheet updated w/exp -ap and sunrod.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Evo is correct -- originally there were two flayers left at the end of round 6, but Shayuri updated Dreadnought's post before any actions for round 7 were posted, so his attack cut the one on the ground into two pieces.

And with only one left, I did not forsee any possible way for Domoris to control it in such a fashion in which it would not be able to plane shift away.


----------



## greenstar

I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread to say this but I think I'm an alternate cleric? I didn't know if should look for the old thread or not.


----------



## Graf

Sorry if the last post was presumptuous... From what I saw in the IC thread it seems that the group didn't have a proper policy for magic items.

It seems to my like this solution fulfills the needs of game balance (nobody gets extra magic items, at least not without going through Hudder and dealing with the glyph) and realism (it seems profoundly unlikely that people would leave 10,000s of gp worth of magic items lying around the jungle).

In the even that someone (probably the warforged) assert they actually have no next of kin then Hudder goes for "mentors" "students" "good friends" "people yah served with inna war". 
Finally he suggests they donate to a religion 'r charity. Like the Reforged, read about 'em inna Korranberg Chronicle, they help warforged fit inna society.

If you are our new cleric then welcome Greenstar!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would prefer not to see the scavenging of magic items from dead pc's if they are going to be replaced -- as it may offend the native spirits of Xen'drik.


----------



## Graf

Thus the wrapping them up in warded bags and returning them home...


Hudder would never use the items... it'd be dishonorable.

The nice thing about Eberron is that they have pseudo-modern systems for some of this. So we can protect game balance without being too weird. Eventually we'll go back to town, and Hudder will drop them off in the Kundarak banking system (with a copy of the proper wills and instructions).

Anyone who survives gets to contact the deceased. Especially since we don't have any humans in the group once the glyph is on there nobody can get it off without it exploding.


----------



## Graf

s@s

Which program do you use to make your maps and move stuff around?
Using paint is proving to be painful...

thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I use maptools -- its free and works fairly well.
Maptools


----------



## Graf

Thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I have been unable to find a lot of free time lately, so I apologize to those whose games I am playing in or those in games I am running.  I hope to get caught up this weekend.


----------



## Graf

I may be coming at this from the wrong angle (i.e. being too simulationist) but I'm curious about what appears to be our current course of actoin.

Given that spellcasters haven't regained their spells (which is by current understanding)
Are we really, instead of going back up into the nice, safe extra diminsional space, going to wander around with lights in drow territory for an hour then (assuming that we don't get involved in another fight) camp out there?

Can someone explain why to me?
I know morph mentioned blood but drow aren't sharks. If they -do- notice our fight and come to invvestigate they may not notice the 'trick but there is no way they won't be able to track (and catch up with) a half dozen non-natives.

I guess I was under the impression that we were hiding out in the 'trick b/c we didnt want to run the risk of fighting the drow. I'm not sure how having a punishing fight with mind flayers changed that...

And there's also the whole issue of the 'trick-being-scry-proof, which people seemed to be very concerned about.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Paging Rollzup.... Paging Rollzup, please pick up the white courtesy phone...

(I notice he hasn't been on since the 13th, did he say anything about being gone?)

Oh, and Graf -- the drow of Xen'drik can smell blood at fifty paces -- they also have evolved a dorsal fin and their spell like abilities include playing the Jaws music whenever they get too close.


----------



## Graf

I'm tell'n yah I heard than sound las' night!


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, I'll find the drow fer five...but I'll find it, and kill it, fer ten.

Fer that you get the fin...the tail...the whole damn thing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Brody: * Is it true that most people get attacked by sharks in three feet of water about ten feet from the beach? 
*Hooper:* Yeah. 
*Brody:* And that... and that before people started to swim for recreation - I mean before sharks knew what they were missing - that a lot of these attacks weren't reported? 
*Hooper:* That's right. 
*Brody:* Now this shark that... that... that swims alone... 
*Hooper*: Rogue. 
*Brody: * What's it called? 
*Hooper, Brody:* [together] Rogue. 
*Brody:* Rogue, yeah. Now this guy, he... he keeps swimmin' around in a place where the feeding is good until the food supply is gone, right? 
*Hooper:* It's called "territoriality". It's just a theory that I happen to... agree with. 
*Brody:* Then why don't we have one more drink and go down and cut that shark open? 
*Ellen Brody:* Martin? Can you do that? 
*Brody: * I can do anything; I'm the chief of police.


----------



## Graf

*Mrs. Morph*: *Hudder*?
*Hudder*: Aye?
[*Mrs. Morph* slaps *Hudder *and sobs]
*Mrs. Morph* : I just found out, that a party member got attacked there a few rounds earlier, and you knew it! You knew there were gelatinous cubes out there! You knew it was dangerous! But you let him go flying out there anyway? You knew all those things! But still my boy is dead now. And there’s nothing you can do about it. My boy is dead. I wanted you to know that.
[Mrs. Morph walks away]
Darv: I’m sorry, Hudder. She’s wrong.
Hudder: Nay, she’s nah.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Experience time: *  200 xp for all who battled the ferocious jellies.

Now, how do you propose on crossing the canal and where do you plan on going?

- Checking in on the voices from the underground amphitheater?  
- Exploring the Titan's Teeth buildings?


----------



## Graf

Woot! 9th level in no time!

I was thinking we'd stick with the plan. 
If it's not demeaning for our warforged buddy we could stand on his shoulders (or hands? if its too deep)

Otherwise we can all strip down naked and swim across towing our gear and just change on the other side. Maybe with a hydra providing flying cover?


----------



## stonegod

Swim. How quaint.



See you in 48 hrs or so....


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hey, look at our new digs....  



		PHP:
	

how is this




		Code:
	

different than this?


----------



## Graf

It's blue?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, I'm still on vacation, so it'll be at least until Sunday night before I advance the possible combat (?) with the large humanoids in the subterranean amphitheatre.

Basically, Void is going to make noises down there to inform them of an outside presence and then make a break for the surface.  

@void - your amulet and periapt should be combined as one single magic item (I'm using the MIC rules), currently, your sheet says you are wearing one and stowing the other.  You are perfectly allowed to only wear one, if you choose, but your PC sheet should be updated for the disadvantages of that.


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris can also act as distraction if needed. Mobility (the feat) hath its privileges.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> @void - your amulet and periapt should be combined as one single magic item (I'm using the MIC rules), currently, your sheet says you are wearing one and stowing the other.  You are perfectly allowed to only wear one, if you choose, but your PC sheet should be updated for the disadvantages of that.




Thanks for the reminder. I fixed it.


----------



## Graf

*Hudder*, however dubious he might be that only one of the giants is going to chase *Void*, stands ready by the stairs to do his part.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ok, so I haven't seen Rollzup in a long time, so I will take over and run Darv as an NPC.

I will update the situation that is unfolding IC, once I get clarification on what exactly Void will be doing.


----------



## renau1g

Just dropping by to say hi...


----------



## s@squ@tch

renau1g said:


> Just dropping by to say hi...




I haven't forgotten about you -- unfortunately, with the summer months and good weather, the game has slowed down somewhat.  Rest assured that your pc is being held against his will _*somewhere*_, waiting for _someone_...


----------



## Graf

hi!


----------



## Graf

My dwarf-in-danger-alarm-is-ringing!!! Quick team get to the morph-mobile!


----------



## Shayuri

Oh my GOD...is Enworld next to impossible for anyone ELSE to log onto?

Most of the time I just get timeouts! I'll try to post now that I'm actually on...


----------



## Graf

I'm perma-logged in, but yeah posting is ... challenging.

The trick, i find is just to wait and let it do its loading thing for like two or three minutes. You'll get through.

I think it's an anti-hacking measure.


----------



## Shayuri

It's certainly effective against posting.


----------



## renau1g

s@squ@tch said:


> I haven't forgotten about you -- unfortunately, with the summer months and good weather, the game has slowed down somewhat.  Rest assured that your pc is being held against his will _*somewhere*_, waiting for _someone_...





Well, as long as he's being held against his will I'm ok with it ...

I'm just enjoying reading the IC thread. 


Yeah, it's been really slow lately, not as bad as right before the update, but frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## Graf

Apparently not hacking... just Mysql problems. 
(Not that I really understand what that means...)


----------



## stonegod

Graf said:


> Apparently not hacking... just Mysql problems.
> (Not that I really understand what that means...)



MySQL is the database backend (what manages all the post/thread/blog data). Its currently theorized that the connection between the database and the web server which shows these shiny pages is borking out every 10 minutes or so, causing the delay.

That's the theory, anyway...


----------



## Shayuri

I've been proposing in each of the game threads I'm in that we move the game away from Enworld...to one of many other PBP sites.

Ironically, the first time I tried to post this message here, the board hung. Emphasizing the point.

I can no longer guarantee that I'll be posting to Enworld in a timely manner, or even be able to read posts here regularly.


----------



## Graf

stonegod,
Thanks. I really didn't get the tech conversation.

Yeah. It's preeettty frustrating.
Do you use firefox (3)? You can usually go back and forth and recover your posts that way. Lovely function. 
I also always copy-to-clipboard before I hit post. 
But I have a lot of flexibility right now.

Personally I think it'd be impossible for me to actually move all my games. There are just too many now.


----------



## Graf

I will be on vacation from July 29th to Aug 7th. Traveling with little or no internet connecttion (I think). I plan on posting at least once more to this thread before I go. Sorry for the short lead time.


----------



## stonegod

s@s: Waiting for Silvanon in "Marked" over in LEB...


----------



## stonegod

So... s@s... we on hiatus?


----------



## renau1g

I haven't seen s@s in my RHOD game either


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Not sure people saw my absent note. I'll be away in Brazil from 1.10 to 16.10.
And I'm not sure about my internet availability.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, I'm ready to restart this game after the downtime, hopefully everyone is still around and willing to go.

The only person I haven't seen is Darv's creator, so I'll continue to NPC him.

At some point, renau1q's pc will come into the fold, once the appropriate plot point has been reached.


----------



## Graf

wb~!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Graf said:


> wb~!




I'm unfamiliar with that dialect.


----------



## Graf

*W*elcome *B*ack...


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ renau1q: please post your character sheet in RG

@ Farce: Welcome aboard!  I am sure you will enjoy Hudder.


----------



## renau1g

Done & Done. I just updated his spells currently (or rather typically) memorized.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Could you format the spells memorized into something a bit more easy to read?  For me, it is one long line of text scrolling off to the right.  

Also, welcome aboard to Farce, who is taking over Hudder.

Now, with everyone taken care of (except for Darv, which will be under my control.   ) we can get this show started back up!


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ renau1q:  After looking over Dori's character sheet, the armor you have is not calculated correctly.  In order to have Greater Blurring on the armor, it must have already had the Blurring property, so it is actually the equivalent of a +4 enhancement bonus (+1 base +1 blurring +2 greater blurring), so total value would be 17650 gp, instead of the 10650 gp you have listed. 

Also, for the sword of virtue beyond reproach - you realize that you do not have the prerequisites to activate the relic power, correct?

Also, please format your spells prepared so that they don't go all in one line to the right, and indicate that your Wand of CLW has 50 charges.

Thanks!


----------



## renau1g

s@squ@tch said:


> @ renau1q:  After looking over Dori's character sheet, the armor you have is not calculated correctly.  In order to have Greater Blurring on the armor, it must have already had the Blurring property, so it is actually the equivalent of a +4 enhancement bonus (+1 base +1 blurring +2 greater blurring), so total value would be 17650 gp, instead of the 10650 gp you have listed.
> 
> Also, for the sword of virtue beyond reproach - you realize that you do not have the prerequisites to activate the relic power, correct?
> 
> Also, please format your spells prepared so that they don't go all in one line to the right, and indicate that your Wand of CLW has 50 charges.
> 
> Thanks!




1) I'll change the armour, my apologies, I wasn't aware of that, but it turns out I can't read. I changed the greater blurring to regular blurring & displacement (MIC 10)
2) I'm ok without using the relic power right now.
3) Updated the spells, sorry for the delay

Sorry for the screw-ups.


----------



## s@squ@tch

No problem.  

BTW, you must not want things to hit you with that armor.....


----------



## renau1g

I figure, it's better than a +2 bonus to AC when you're going against giants. Best way to stay alive is by not getting squished, or so my pappi used to say


----------



## Farce

Dropping by to say hi and subscribe to the thread...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Farce - are you still there?

Renau1q - can you remind Farce of this game?

[sblock=renau1q]

I plan to have your PC somewhere in the 'Teeth, so that he can become a part of the group.  Depends upon where the pc's go.  And I'm trying to come up with a good tie-in/reason why your PC is in the 'Teeth.

Just an FYI.

[/sblock]


----------



## Farce

Sorry 'bout the delay... computer issues at first, then I just lost my job, now am looking. It's more time-consuming than I thought. 

Again my apologies, I'll jump over to IC now and will keep up with it once per day.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just a reminder that a new post was added to the IC thread, but got bumped pretty quick to the 2nd page.


----------



## Shayuri

Heee! Thanks for the headsup! 

I haven't been able to log in as often as in the past, so I think I missed it.

Also, Dreadnought's trying to keep some distance between himself and the party to limit the effectiveness of the scrying, but I don't want to be left completely out if I can help it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

So, what does the group want to do?  Explore the tower a bit?  Try to follow the tracks?  

So far, I'm seeing a mixed bag of plans.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=renau1q]

*If anyone from the group is reading this, your PC is now cursed.*

FYI - you're going to be added to the group soon -- if, that is, they keep exploring the tower.

Also, your backstory ending will be modified slightly to fit in with my wicked plans. 

Also, kick Farce in the keister -- I will be expecting him to be posting much more frequently once you are added to the group.  

So, keep an eye on the IC thread.



[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

From my observations, team gold has been moving somewhat slower than I had expected.  Is there something that I can do as DM to improve the game for the players?  Or do you feel like the game is proceeding at a good pace?  

I'm not trying to guilt you into posting more frequently (well, kind of), but if your heart just isn't into it, let me know -- it won't hurt my feelings.  

People who have been posting regularly:

stonegod, evo

People who might appear to need to subscribe to thread, so they can be aware of when updates are made:

shayuri, void

People who have disappeared off the face of the planet:

farce

People soon to be added:

renau1q


----------



## Shayuri

Mew. I don't even know how to subscribe to a thread.

But the main problem for me is that I've sort of lost the heart of the character, if that makes any sense. There's been a few times now when I'll try to think of a post, and I just...don't know what he'd do.

And part of it too is that he's a pretty quiet, unobtrusive character except during a fight. I admit, I'm not sure how I ever played him now...what seemed like a cool idea before seems kind of boring now. 

I do apologize though. I'm not trying to be a pain. There was just a long period of time where the game was on hold, and it's really hard for me to get back to where I was, for some reason.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Shayuri - do you want to continue with Dreadnaught, alter him, or would you prefer to use a new PC?  All options can be pursued, if that would get you back into the flow of the game.  Obviously, the down period had a cooling effect on a lot of things, so if you still want to continue, we can attempt to stoke the flames, so to speak.  If not, no worries, just let me know.


----------



## Shayuri

Let me go back to the chargen info and see what tickles.

Altering him might help, but since the issue's as much a problem with his character as his mechanics...

Well, let me chew on it a day and see if there's any sweetness left.

Edit - Er, oops. The chargen info isn't in this thread...do you happen to have it written down?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Here is the crunch:
3.5 Edition rules 
# of characters: 7
Level: 8th
Starting Equipment: 27K (8th) -- no item more than 1/2
Alignment: No requirement, but if you plan an evil character, a good reason, plus a good cover, would be required.
Ability Generation: 32 point buy
Hit Points: Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
Source Material: Core + All Eberron + Complete Series, Magic Item Compendium, Tome of Battle, Book of Exalted Deeds, Libris Mortis, basically everything - but check with me if not listed here. No: Incarnum, Psionics
Setting: Eberron -- so only races present on Eberron would qualify.
Speed: Very important: I try to post once a day, I am looking for a fast paced game, but allowing time for character development and interaction with the world. This is a long series of modules, so I am looking for people into it for the long haul. Your posting record will be looked into and used with your character concept submission.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I posted this in the Team Black thread, and feel that it adequate reflects my feelings towards this group as well.

Obviously, most of it re-states what I attempted to put a few posts above.

If you feel like you want to tweak your existing PC, or even create a new one, this point in the adventure is a good time to do it.


----------------------------------------------------------------




I'd like to take this opportunity and thank those of you who have stuck by this game -- and rejoined after the unannounced hiatus.

That being said, if there is something that I can do in order to improve the game, please let me know -- my goal is to create a sense of pulse-pounding excitement to capture the essence of this very classic module.

If you are no longer that excited about your PC in the game, or if the flame has gone out, please let me know -- we are at the best point in the game to tweak a PC, if that is something that will reignite the fire. 

If you are no longer interested in the game,  please let me know.  There will be no hard feelings if you just aren't 'feeling' it anymore.  I don't want you to feel obligated to participate in something that you don't want to be part of.  There is no shame in saying,"You know, I just can't recapture the excitement I had with this PC before the unplanned hiatus."  I completely understand.

That being said, I have to admit that I'm quite psyched to finally have the group at the beginning of the actual module -- and I hope that the rest of you feel the same.


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI - I'll be out of town all weekend, getting back late Sunday night.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Shayuri - what are your thoughts about Dreadnaught -- tweak/replace/retire?


----------



## Shayuri

I have three competing ideas, all of which I'm fairly excited about. 

1) Revise Dreadnought into a Warblade instead of a fighter. I've had a chance to play with Tome of Battle in the ages since the game started, and I've seen how it enhances martial play...primarily by giving warrior types -cool things to do- which is something that is traditionally the baliwick of the casters in 3.5e. I think that, coupled with its rejection of the "Ugh, me fighter, me smash" motif in favor of having and needing skill use, would go a long way towards making Dreadnought fun to play.

2) Retire Dreadnought and work in a new caster... Perhaps a druid? Or do we still have one of those?

3) Retire Dreadnought and bring in a new 'tank' to replace him. Perhaps involving barbarian and either sorceror or duskblade (PHB2), and Dragon Disciple.


----------



## s@squ@tch

All three are ok -- #1 would be my preference (as I'm a selfish DM).  But you're welcome to explore any of them.

#2 - Domoris is kinda-sorta a druid, I don't believe the warshaper PrC allows for caster progression, but he had either 5 or 6 levels in druid (IIRC).  For casters, the group has Morph (Wizard), Dori (new Cleric going to be played by renau1q), Darv (archivist, possibly being retired), and Domoris.  Another caster could be worked in if you really want to play one.

#3 - is fine as well -  group needs a tank, so if Dreadnought is going away, they will need someone to soak up the damage.


----------



## Shayuri

Option 1 was my preferred choice too, honestly.

Let me work up a Warblade version and post it up in here. hopefully before his turn in init comes up.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@renau1q : did you give me any artwork for Dori -- I need to make a token for him.  Not sure if you did way back, but I can't find any.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Please give a warm welcome to renau1q (finally) and rpgramen -- they will be joining Team Gold.  renau1q (Dori) will be playing a 8th lvl dwarven cleric, and rpgramen will be playing an 8th lvl human bard.


----------



## rpgramen

Howdy do, folks! And thanks for giving me a chance, S@squ@tch. I'll try to live up to the traditional Bardic expectations of the group and be a font of useless trivia, impromptu heals, crowd control, and musical bufferisms... assuming poor Alain isn't 'nommed by a hungry harpy, of course


----------



## renau1g

s@squ@tch said:


> Please give a warm welcome to renau1q (finally) and rpgramen -- they will be joining Team Gold.  renau1q (Dori) will be playing a 8th lvl dwarven cleric, and rpgramen will be playing an 8th lvl human bard.




Wunderbar! Beware giants for Dori's about to be unleashed on you!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I will stay with my sneaky quiet Gitz.


----------



## rpgramen

Standard Action: Stand and gurgle like a nematode!

That Harpy's just lucky Alain's dominated. Lo, for thou wouldst have suffered a thousand-and-one songs of the most derogatory and annoying fashions, until thoust head wouldst have imploded from the sheer magnitude of arcane power held aback by naught more than a musical bar!

Oh, who am I kidding? He'd run away, screaming like a little girl the whole way back to Stormreach


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Shayuri - how is Warblade Dreadnought coming along?  He's up in round 2.

@rpgramen - I think Alain might be drooling slightly as well.


----------



## Shayuri

He's coming along. I've been down with the flu yesterday and today, but I'm feeling better now.

Went with a fighter/warblade multiclass to keep some of the feats I needed.

I'll post a sheet later today when I've gone over the maneuvers one more time.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Cool.  Get well, drink a potion of healing and some Chicken Soup of anti-influenza.


----------



## Shayuri

And in the category of "Better Late Than Never," the nominee is!

[sblock=Dreadnought]Name: Dreadnought
Race: Warforged
Class/Level: Fighter 2 /  Warblade 6
Gender: NA
Exp

Desc: A massive frame of dark adamantine, pitted and scarred from many, many weapon blows, Dreadnought's name is well chosen to his image. From his oversized fists to his thick, overbuilt legs, he conveys the image of one who's solution to most obstacles would be to simply walk right through them, leaving rubble in his wake. 

Strength (STR) 18 +4 6
Dexterity (DEX) 12 +1 4
Constitution (CON) 20 +5 10
Intelligence (INT) 14 6
Wisdom (WIS) 10 4
Charisma (CHA) 8 -1 2

Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: 24 (10 + 10 armor + 1 dex + 3 shield)
Hit Points: 111/111
Movement: 20' (30' in Absolute Steel stance)

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Melee Attack: +12
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +15
Reflex: +5 (+2 insight when not flatfooted)
Will: +6

Race Abilities
Construct type, living subtype
immune to poison, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain.
Cannot heal damage naturally.
Healing spells/abilities only heal half damage.
Stasis at 0 through -10 HP.
Does not eat, sleep, or breathe.
Composite plating: +2 armor bonus, as light armor.
Light Fortification, 25% chance to avoid critical hits/sneak attacks.
Natural weapon, one slam attack for 1d4+Str

Class Abilities:
Fighter
Battle Hardened (warforged substitution, +3 init and saves vs fear, gotten in lieu of 1st fighter bonus feat)
Bonus feats:
- Improved Damage Reduction (gained via warforged substitution level, in lieu of 2nd fighter bonus feat)

Warblade
Battle Clarity (Int to Reflex)
Weapon Aptitude
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Battle Ardor (Int to crit confirm)
Bonus Feat: Iron Will

Special Combat Qualities
DR 4/adamantine
Immune to Critical Hits/Sneak Attacks

Skills: 20f + 36wb
Balance +7 (11 ranks + 1 Dex -5 acp)
Climb +5 (6 ranks + 4 Str -5 acp)
Concentration +16 (11 ranks + 5 Con)
Intimidate +5 (6 ranks -1 Cha)
Craft: Metalworking +5 (5 ranks + 0 Int)
Jump +5 (6 ranks + 4 Str - 5 acp)
Tumble +7 (11 ranks + 1 Dex -5 acp)

Languages - Common, Dwarf, Giant

Feats
1 Adamantine Body
3 Improved Damage Reduction
6 Improved Fortification

Manuevers (Diamond Mind, Iron Heart, Stone Dragon, Tiger Claw, White Raven)
Readied (to ready, exercise for 5 minutes; to recover use swift action and attack or no action)
- Charging Minotaur
- Emerald Razor
- Wall of Blades
- Bonecrusher
Known
- Charging Minotaur (Double move incurs no AoOs then bull rush, also no AoO, for 2d6+4 on success)
- Moment of Perfect Mind (Use Concentration check instead of Will save)
- Emerald Razor (Resolve standard melee attack as a touch attack)
- Wall of Blades (Counter - Use attack roll to block incoming melee or ranged attack)
- Iron Heart Surge (End 1 effect, gain morale bonus to hit)
- Bonecrusher (+4d6 damage, fort save DC 17 or crit confirms against foe are +10)
Stances
- Stonefoot Stance (+2 bonus to str checks, +2 AC vs larger creatures, while moving no more than 5')
- Absolute Steel Stance (+10' move speed, +2 dodge bonus to AC on moving 10' or more in round)

Money - 27

Weapons -
+1 Longsword of Giant Bane, +13 to hit, 1d8+5 dmg, 8315
- +2 to hit, +2d6+2 dmg against Giants
MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str mod), +10 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, 110', 600gp
20 arrows, 1gp

Armour -
Adamantine Chassis +2, +10 AC, +1 max dex, ACP -5, 4000
Heavy Darkwood Shield +1, +3 AC, ACP 0, 5lbs, 1257

Gear -
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2, 4000
Amulet of Health +2, 4000
Armband of Elusive Action, 800[/sblock]

Notes:
The new Dreadnought is pretty similar to the old in many ways. He's still highly resistant to damage. He still has a good AC. His damage output has dropped a bit on basic attacks, due to the replacement of his greatsword/buckler combo with a more standard 'sword'n'board' combo. He lost a bunch of fighter bonus feats, basically, and I couldn't get the cool special buckler feats that let him get its AC bonus while using a 2 handed weapon. I also had to reduce his Strength so I could improve his Intelligence. However, this drop in basic attack damage is mitigated by a few things. For one, he has some good attack maneuvers...Emerald Razor combined with Power Attack is quite nice. And of course, Bonecrusher gives a swank +4d6 damage, even ignoring the secondary effect. Future levels will bring much more hurting on, since I focused my initial picks on more defensive abilities.

Defensively, Dreadnought is more dreadnoughtty than ever. His stances grant various AC bonus situationally. Since he can switch between them as a swift action, he could in theory start in Absolute Steel, use the Charging Minotaur attack to charge 60' (with no AoO's incurred) into melee with a giant, then switch to Stonefoot Stance to have a grand total of +4 to AC until the end of his next turn. Moreover, the new Dreadnought is smarter than before...significantly so...and his mind is tougher. His Will save is better, but more significantly he has two maneuvers that help bolster him; Moment of Perfect Mind, and Iron Heart Surge. The first lets him use a Concentration check in lieu of a Will save, fighting off insidious magic via sheer discipline. The second lets him end 1 effect on him with a surge of inner strength that then gives him +2 morale to hit for 1 turn as well. These will increase his versatility against foes that do more than just bash bash bash...in turn allowing him to do more than bash bash bash. And of course, against foes that bash, he has the Wall of Blades, which can block attacks.

Miscellaneous changes include dropping his Pearl of Speech, since his Intelligence now entitles him to knowing some languages. Given his background, I selected Dwarf and Giant as those languages. I used that 600 gold to buy a masterwork composite longbow, so he's not totally helpless against flying critters. 

Let me know if this rebuild will work, and if there's any problems. 

And thanks for letting this happen.


----------



## rpgramen

Spiffy keen! Glad to see some more Tome of Battle love, especially with the (ill-garnered) repuation it's received as being "broken."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Looks good.  Update him in the RG, then go ahead and post your 2nd round action!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Evo - you're up for round 2.


----------



## Vertexx69

Greetings and salutations folks  the part of Hudder will now be played by yours truley. I'll try to do it justice.


----------



## renau1g

Welcome Vertexx!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'd also like to welcome Tailspinner -- he is going to take of Darv after the combat is resolved.

So, we will be at full strength and then some -- a full party of 8, almost at the levels asked for in the original AD&D module.

Welcome to all the newcomers and my thanks for coming aboard!


----------



## renau1g

Excellent, now hopefully those giants don't squish us too hard


----------



## rpgramen

Indeed. Being squished was not in my class description!


----------



## s@squ@tch

@shayuri - can you update the RG with the new dreadnought, and also post a list of his readied manuevres?


----------



## Shayuri

RG updated. The entry there has his "default" readied maneuvers, which indicate heightened wariness of magical critters due to scrying, brain eating, etc. In a slugfest vs giants he'd probably want to spend a few minutes to re-ready a few moves before going in, if the option was available.

Current readied:
Moment of Perfect Mind
Emerald Razor 
Wall of Blades
Iron Heart Surge

Current stance:
Absolute Steel (lets him move at 30' and gives him a nice AC boost when he moves)


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Shayuri - just to help keep track of things, please post his readied manuevres and those used, in his combat posts, so that both of us stay on the same page.  My experience from watching other ToB -based PC's is that it sometimes can be confusing to the DM on what's on deck and what's been used.  Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri

Okay. I'll do that from now on. Though most of these won't even work with a bow, so it's not an issue in this particular fight.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I kinda figured that.


----------



## Vertexx69

you can use them fancy maneuvers now that its on the ground


----------



## s@squ@tch

Vertexx69 said:


> you can use them fancy maneuvers now that its on the ground


----------



## renau1g

Nice work, take him down New Spiffy Dreadnaught.


----------



## Vertexx69

Does anyone know why Hudder was built as a "Dragonmarked Heir" without any social skills? Isn't DH a heavy roleplaying PrC? Picking a roleplaying class without Int OR Cha OR Wis sounds kind of like a suicide build to me  While it can be fun to play the highborn social retard every once in a while, in movies thats the guy that gets everyone dead. I'm searching for the core concept here, but if its to blunder into trouble so everyone else can get him out of it, someone needs to tell me.


----------



## Vertexx69

Did we lose rpgraman before he even posted in the IC thread? He hasn't been on in a week?


----------



## stonegod

Vertexx69 said:


> Does anyone know why Hudder was built as a "Dragonmarked Heir" without any social skills? Isn't DH a heavy roleplaying PrC? Picking a roleplaying class without Int OR Cha OR Wis sounds kind of like a suicide build to me  While it can be fun to play the highborn social retard every once in a while, in movies thats the guy that gets everyone dead. I'm searching for the core concept here, but if its to blunder into trouble so everyone else can get him out of it, someone needs to tell me.



DH also gets you more access and power to your mark, which may/may not have been the motivation.


----------



## s@squ@tch

My $0.02 about Hudder - he was built more as a personality, rather than a maximized PC.  Graf did a good job in outfitting his personality as a reluctant scion of Kundarak -- who was more of an adventurer -- a jack of all trades kind of survivor in the world.  Yes, he has incredible dragonmarked powers, which are of immeasurable value to his house, but his real passion was to be out in the world, hence the backstory of a wedding and the taking away of his prized waraxe.

About rpgramen - I'll give him a week where Alain will tag along, but if he doesn't come back, then Alain will leave the group and head back to Stormreach on his own.


----------



## Guest 11456

Just checking about healing for Darv.

From his feats:
SPONTANEOUS HEALER {GENERAL} (CD 84)
Prerequisites: Knowledge (religion) 4 ranks, nonevil alignment, able to cast any cure wounds spell.
Benefit: You can use your spellcasting ability to spontaneously cast cure spells (from your class spell list) just as a cleric can. You may use this ability a total number of times per day equal to your Wisdom modifier.

But the only Cure spell that he knows is Cure Minor Wounds (0). Was this feat used differently then stated? Was it possibly ruled to effect all healing type spells? Then it would effect: Close Wounds (2), Panacea (4), Restoration (4), Lesser Vigor (1) & Mass Lesser Vigor (3). Or possibly this gave him the cure spells namely: Cure Light Wounds(1), Cure Moderate Wounds(2), Cure Serious Wounds(3) & Cure Critical Wounds(4) for free when spontaneously casting?


----------



## s@squ@tch

My take was that it granted him access to the Cure series of spells without having them in his prayerbook (as they technically are on his spell list).


----------



## s@squ@tch

XP updated in RG post.

BTW, anyone taking the magic items/treasure?


----------



## EvolutionKB

Is it 1200 xp each or 200 each?


----------



## s@squ@tch

All xp listed in the RG is per person, so it would be 1200xp each for the harpy.


----------



## renau1g

s@squ@tch said:


> XP updated in RG post.
> 
> BTW, anyone taking the magic items/treasure?




Dori wouldn't as he didn't defeat the enemy (and he's got his magic stuff back), although if everyone leaves it behind he'll scoop it up.


----------



## Shayuri

I'll post that Dreadnought gathers it up. He's a good pack mule.


----------



## Guest 11456

I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Darv until then.


----------



## Vertexx69

is the bow the harpy was weilding actually large size? Whos using what from the loot pile?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes, the bow was size large.  Actually a bit of a giant artifact.


----------



## Shayuri

Has it been identified yet? We can't really choose before we know what it does.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Morph identified most of the items with his Artificer's Monocle.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

potions ?


----------



## Vertexx69

I think anything S@S posted in the RG has been identified, which is why the potions and arrows just say magic


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI - baby #2 is due on Monday, so expect sporadic updates from me for a while, as we get baby #2 into some sort of routine.


----------



## renau1g

Good Luck s@s! I went through babies #1 & #2 last year around this time so I know well the time consumption involved. Take care of them first, your wife second, yourself third, and us poor schlubs last. 

I'll handle Virashil while you're gone.


----------



## Vertexx69

congrats S@s, I have 2 nephews and they said the 2nd one wqas so much easier than the the 1st. You'll do fine


----------



## stonegod

OOC: My wife and I closed on our first house today, so expect some absence from me in the next few days.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry for the very slow post rate - I'm moving locations and I work hard on my thesis. Full posting will resume on September.


----------



## Shayuri

Good timing at least. Everyone's posting slow.

Enworld's having it's semi-annual Colossal Frakup.


----------



## Vertexx69

hudder is now completely lost on what to do next.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Shayuri said:


> Good timing at least. Everyone's posting slow.
> 
> Enworld's having it's semi-annual Colossal Frakup.




So true.  For about a week or so this site was just unaccessible at all for me.

@Vertexx69 - thanks!  the 2nd is _different_ than the first, only because I basically am a single parent to my eldest, while my wife is a single parent to the newborn.


----------



## stonegod

Yeah, I'm a little fuzzy on what our immediate goals are. There was a party of Tharask folks that got lost out here. And... we found a battle, but no other signs... its been a while and I'm confused.


----------



## stonegod

I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC Domoris as needed (he'll scout and report, but ignore the silly dwarves )


----------



## Shayuri

For a variety of reasons, most of them RL-related, I'm having to cut back on my gaming schedule. This means I'm having to drop games and unfortunately this game is one of them.

Sasquatch, you've been a great GM, and very patient with all the character issues I've struggled with. Thank you very much. If you need any further posts from me to phase the big metal paluka out, I'm happy to help.

To everyone, I hope things go well and you all have fun.


----------



## s@squ@tch

No problem Shayuri -- thanks for letting us know.

I'll keep Dreadnought in as a DM run PC for the time being, as the Steading is directly before the group, unless I can find someone who wants to take over the PC.


----------



## stonegod

So, Domoris can charm 1 wolf, but that's it. He can remove the scent from one person, but that's it. Otherwise, he can't fog cloud or anything else the guardpost. Anyone got a sleep or something else for the wittle woggies?


----------



## renau1g

Unfortunately, Dori doesn't really have any spells like that. He's got some defensive buffs, an entangling spell, and some other attack spells (a few self buffs as well)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Since this is competely OOC, I see no issue with stoking some good natured ribbing by saying that Stealthy-McStealthypants rolled a natural 1 for his move silently check inside the Steading.


----------



## renau1g

Well, that's good news for Dori. It's damnable hot inside the jungle and sitting around in full plate sure doesn't help...besides his nerves were starting to get the best of him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry for the slow posting rate -- I've been swamped with parents and in-laws visiting.

They have all had their fill of my 10 week old, so now I am back down to a normal household -- hopefully I can start getting caught up in the next few days, but I leave for a family vacation on Thursday -- coming back Monday.... 

So, it might be slow for a wee-bit longer.


----------



## EvolutionKB

No prob S@s.  I've been busy too.  Back to 16 hour workdays for the next 2 months for me...


----------



## renau1g

I expected things to slow down from you with the new little guy and all.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Things are getting better -- just got back from vacation, hope to have things going again on the DM front soon.  

I find that it is much easier as a player to catch up from vacations/work/etc, but as a DM, it gets bogged down...


----------



## renau1g

Glad to hear that things are becoming a bit easier. Yeah DM'ing is hard to get caught back up from vacation, that's one thing I've found here. Take your time.


----------



## Guest 11456

Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just got back from a week in Maui. Will try and get this thing going again soon, but beware -- I'm in the process of selling a house and then moving cross country, so I am in a world of stress and lack of free time right now.

BTW, renau1q -- are you still in this game?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I need to take roll to make sure who is still in the game.

I know that in the past month or so, progress on this game has slowed considerable.

I want to get this thing off the ground and moving, but I warn you that I am selling a house, moving cross-country after said house sale, and have two small children that are eating up my free time.

That said, I want to give these games a fair chance.

To that end, I request that all current players check in so that I can see the best way to proceed.

As I have two games going at the moment, my options are as follows:

1) Keep games separate and going with DM PC's
2) Keep games separate and recruit players to fill DM PC and missing PC slots
3) Merge the two games

Obviously #3 would be somewhat tricky, as both groups have entered the Steading and are in different parts.


----------



## stonegod

I'd PM folks that are around to remind them.

That being said, my enthusiasm for 3E games diminishing. As I've said before, I'm not picking up any new ones and trying to wind down the ones I'm in. Domoris has been fun in the few battles he's been in, but I'm fine letting him go (or moving him over). Nothing against you, s@s.


----------



## Guest 11456

Present!


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Status 2/26*

In:
*stonegod - shifter druid 6/warshaper 2* ( I am assuming you will continue this game?)
*Tailspinner – gnome archivist 8*
*Strahd_Von_Zarovich - Githzerai (LA 2) Rogue 1 Monk 5*
*Vertexx69 - dwarf fighter 2/rogue 2/dragonmarked heir 4*

Out:

EvolutionKB - warforged transmuter 3/master specialist 4/master transmorgifist 1
renau1q - dwarf cleric 8
Shayuri – warforged fighter 2/warblade 6 - now DM controlled PC


----------



## Vertexx69

I am still about. I check to see any movement daily. we are in the middle of combat so was waiting for others to post actions IC. As I'm in other games with most of them, I know they are still around as well. I have been putting Hudder in harms way intentionally as I saw the slow down coming a ways back. If it comes down to a merge I would much rather play one of my own characters instead of the very poorly constructed dwarf.

Those kids will pound u into submission if u let them ;p My step brother has a pair of demon spawn.. er young kids as well, and its all I here about.


----------



## renau1g

I thought I posted here before a few months ago, if I didn't I'm very sorry s@s. I've given up most of my non-Living games, focusing on 4e as my brand of choice, I enjoy the system better and struggle to go back. 

Thanks for running the game, I really was hoping to take Dori against the giants, but c'est la vie. Good luck with the kids, my twins are having their 2nd b-day in two weeks and they are certainly a handful.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry to see you go renau1q.  Dori had just gotten his blade wet with giant blood...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm here


----------



## s@squ@tch

anyone see Evo around, or is he lost to 4e as well?


----------



## stonegod

Mostly 4E, like me. 

I'm more out than in at this point. You've still got a good single group between the two (and another shifter druid).


----------



## renau1g

s@squ@tch said:


> Sorry to see you go renau1q.  Dori had just gotten his blade wet with giant blood...




Yeah... but if you ever decide to run the 4e Revenge of Giants Module I'd be up for it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so doesn't look like a whole lot of interest from recruiting.

I'll give it some more time, but it might come down to merging the two existing groups -- which might make things complicated as there might be duplication of existing character types.  

I'm still trying to figure out how it might work, if you have ideas, go ahead and post them.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so we have 3 new members of team Gold!

Rathan, ScottDeWar and Herobizkit -- they are making a warlock, taking over Dori, and making a duskblade, respectively.

Please give them a warm, team gold welcome!


----------



## s@squ@tch

C'mon guys!   What kind of welcome is this for our 3 new players?


----------



## Guest 11456

Welcome...welcome...welcome!


Now! Let's go kill some giants!!!


----------



## s@squ@tch

That's more like it! 

@Herobizkit - only thing I noticed on your sheet is that Swift Expedious Retreat only lasts for 1 round -- not 8 mins.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just updated the IC post.  Hudder/Dori/Darv up in the combat!


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Vertexx69 - hey, I know you weren't enamoured to be playing Hudder.  So, if you want, you can make a new PC to join the incoming folks to team Gold.  Mind you, it would most likely need to be a meat-shieldy person.


----------



## stonegod

Vertexx's dad had a heart attack and he's a bit busy right now so you may not hear from him for a little bit.

And Domoris will likely make his way out after the battle as I stated earlier.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks for the update SG.

And Domoris is most likely on the way out after the next round,  as I figured you were done with him.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:


> And Domoris is most likely on the way out after the next round,  as I figured you were done with him.



Love you too, man. 

Now where did I put the stone I was dropping on Marot...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi ... Hi ... and Hi.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tailspinner said:


> Welcome...welcome...welcome!
> 
> 
> Now! Let's go kill some giants!!!






stonegod said:


> Vertexx's dad had a heart attack and he's a bit busy right now so you may not hear from him for a little bit.
> 
> And Domoris will likely make his way out after the battle as I stated earlier.






Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Hi ... Hi ... and Hi.




hello, hello and hello!


----------



## renau1g

Good luck guys! Go kill those giants!


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:


> Love you too, man.
> 
> Now where did I put the stone I was dropping on Marot...




Hey!  You said you were more out than in, so, for plot continuity, he must be eliminated -- and what better what than by a giants cudgel?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ewwww. squished?


----------



## Vertexx69

Hey sorry I haven't been around 4 the last week folks. As SG kindly relayed my dad is in the hospital (in surgery right now in fact) And I'll be up here in Washington at least a few more days. 

Thx for NPCing Hudder but yes I'd love to make an effective character ;p 

r we lvl 9 yet or still creating at lvl 8? (8 + 3000xp to buy off the thri kreen +1 lvl adjust would be nice ) 

As I'm now playing both my mounted fighter and crusader I think I'll put together a "meat-shieldy" up-close claw fighter. Do you have any problem with the beast claws from Savage Species pg49?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Vertexx69 - thanks for checking in!  Feel free to create a new PC, which will be entering the scene with the warlock/sorcerer/duskblade.  Unfortunately, I can't allow anything from savage species, especially anything with more than 2 arms.


----------



## Vertexx69

Ok then can we get a fresh and complete roster of who and what is present on team gold so I don't overlap with anyone? And I know in a previous post you said it was ok to use Bo9S then in a later one you said no. So is Bo9S on the table for meat-shieldy types or not?


----------



## s@squ@tch

What will be remaining:

Sorcerer
Warlock
Duskblade
Cleric
Archivist
Monk/Rogue

What is leaving:

Druid/Warshaper
Swordsage
Fighter/Dragonmarked Heir


Need:

Shield o' meat


----------



## Vertexx69

Ok I've narrowed my choices down to strait crusader 8, or crusader 5/cleric 1/ ruby knight vindicator 2. Is Mechanus Plate (Planar Handbook) ok?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I don't have the planar handbook.  please post specifics about mechanus plate (abilities / costs) and I'll give it a once over.


----------



## Vertexx69

Mechanus Gear is heavy armor, costs 1750g (non magical) for steel, gives 10 AC with a max dex bonus of 0, -10 Armor check, 50% spell failure, and reduces speed more than regular full plate (to 15ft from 30, and to 10ft from 20).

I have chosen to go the ruby knight vindicator route. Do you think we can ignore the "Wee Jas" aspect, since it has no bearing on the PrC at all, and he doesn't exist in Eberron anyway? Its the only PrC for the Crusader and tying it to just 1 deity seems a bit narrow minded for a class designed to be the champion of any idea, don't you think?

I'm staying dwarf but the question is can he be an Earth Dwarf from the Unearthed Arcana?


----------



## s@squ@tch

No to the earth dwarf.  As far as the mechanus plate -- that sounds ok.  You're going to be very sloooooooooow in it -- 10' movement speed!


----------



## Vertexx69

Dwarves speed isn't effected by armor  I'll have a sheet put together by tonight.


----------



## Herobizkit

Good catch on the Swift Expeditious Retreat.

I'm glad I took Short Haft with my polearm.  Looks like I'll be more in the thick of things than off-side... Cleric, Monk/Rogue and myself is a good starting line if the Cleric is armor-heavy.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The more I think about the mechanus plate makes me wonder how it would actually be on Eberron.  

And the cost and armor bonus doesn't seem right to me.  
Full Plate is 1500 and gives +8 AC with a max dex bonus of +1.
Mechanus Plate is 1750 and gives +10 AC with a max dex bonus of 0

So, I'm going to have to rule that if you want the Mechanus plate, you'll need 2 things:

1) Good backstory on why/how your PC came across this interplanar armor
2) Cost is 3500 gold.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'd say Dori (Scott Dewar's dwarf cleric) is quite armor heavy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

s@squ@tch said:


> I'd say Dori (Scott Dewar's dwarf cleric) is quite armor heavy.




yes he is, and wha tis kind a funny is that Renald wrot this when he made the character:

Appearance: Dori is a heavily armoured dwarf, ...

I believe the armor is +1 blurring displacement full plate. wow. i better look that up in my copy of MIC.


----------



## s@squ@tch

All - new post IC

@ScottDeWar: That armor took some time to figure out the correct pricing when renau1q was making it!

@Vertexx69: How are things coming on your new crusader?  You ok with the mechanus plate reprice?  Hopefully things with your dad are going well.


----------



## Vertexx69

I sent a PM to shoot a couple brain storms by you S@s. The armor is part of the concept so I guess I have to pay the price increase. 

And yes my dad is doing fine with his brand new ICD (internal cardiac defibrilator) thx for asking.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=New folks]
You're going to enter the scene shortly.  You are all going to be bound prisoners with all of your gear except your weapons, which you saw the giants put into a sack, which is carried by one of the giants that is escorting you.

Originally, your group was taken near dawn by a larger group of giants and wolves.  Several have split off from the main group, and you have not seen them since.

As you approached the Steading, half of the giants split off and headed to a different entrance.  Those of you who speak giant caught what they said to each other.

[sblock=Giant]
"You take these to Chief for him to judge them."

"We'll take the wolves back to pen."
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit

Woot!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Herobizkit

Wow, I'm on the map!   Should I make some rolls, ie initiative and such to try and break my bonds?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes, roll initiative and other rolls needed -- you can act next round, based upon your initiative.


----------



## Rathan

Is one able to take a 10 or a 20 on escape artist checks?.... I realize this is a combat situation but I can't join combat until I escape.... or I'm freed... and the latter is going to be the most likely as I don't have that skill and the DC is more than likely crazy high...


----------



## s@squ@tch

It takes 5 rounds to escape ropes with a quick check (DC+10), normally, it takes 1 minute (10 rounds).


----------



## Vertexx69

Anybody know where S@s went? I know he has a pair of rugrats, but its been over a week since he's been around.


----------



## stonegod

He was on yesterday.


----------



## Vertexx69

Hey S@s did u want me to keep running Hudder too for the rest of the encounter?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I know things have been slow at times, and I apologize.

Just closed on my new home yesterday and now have a lot of fixing up to do, so things might be sporadic, but I'm trying to keep things moving.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Vertexx - no worries, I'll run Hudder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just bumping the thread

*BUMP*


----------



## Herobizkit

Hey S@S, I'm sure your game is gonna be awesome, but I think I'd like to bow out before I get too far into it.  I know you're busy.  It's been two months since I first posted my character and I still haven't done anything.  With other games coming up, I completely forget my character or even care at this point.  I hope things will progress just fine.


----------



## Rathan

I'm in the same boat as Hero... kinda...  my finance is moving up to Maine permenently here this coming week... I've got loads of work to do with work and just more things on my plate here than I can handle atm... I haven't done a thing but shout sense I've started and made a character... thank you for the opportunity but I'm out as well...  good luck with the game...

- Rathan


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Herobizkit/Rathan:

I'd hate to see you go.  The action has just picked back up after an unforeseen absence.  Are you sure you really want to bow out now, when your PC is about to get into the thick of things?


----------



## Herobizkit

@ S@S: I understand it sucks to see players leave, but be assured that it's only in small part due to absence.  I have several PbP's on the go, only a few of which I'm really enjoying, so others will likely be cut as well.  Also, I'm growing tired of the Fantasy genre and leaning more toward supers/modern RPing.  I do like my half-orc Duskblade, and I'll keep him in reserve for my own use in pnp gaming.


----------



## s@squ@tch

To all current players, the old RG was getting quite busy, so i created a new one, to capture the new players that will be joining, and to clean it up.

It is located here.  Please post your PC into it.  Thx!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/282101-s-squ-tchs-against-giants-team-gold-rg-ii.html


----------



## Vertexx69

I was just waiting for my turn, and everyone up and quits for no reason. we might end up having to combine the groups after all.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think team Gold will be alright.  Have two interested replacements -- Grufflehead and some other, whose name I cannot remember the spelling for, who will swap in for the duskblade and warlock immediately.

Remember -- there were no duskblade and warlock, EVER, just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Scott DeWar

a name that starts with an X

here it is: Xaositec


----------



## Xaositek

That's me.  I just posted a sheet to the new RG, if people are willing to glance at it and give me any advice, it's welcomed!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Okay, you mentioned in the IC thread that you need images from us... Any suggestions on where we can get such images and how to make them work for you? I've never seen the map program you use, so I'm at a bit of a loss on how to interact with it.

Also, Hi Everybody!

Sorry about the nothing-post in the IC... And do you insist on posts in Initiative order? If not, I will just edit that one to Char's action.


----------



## Vertexx69

just finnd an image that roughly resembles your charcter, and link it to your RG post. Sasquatch will crop the face of it and post it into his maps for your position.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, you mentioned in the IC thread that you need images from us... Any suggestions on where we can get such images and how to make them work for you? I've never seen the map program you use, so I'm at a bit of a loss on how to interact with it.
> 
> Also, Hi Everybody!
> 
> Sorry about the nothing-post in the IC... And do you insist on posts in Initiative order? If not, I will just edit that one to Char's action.




Feel free to post your action for the turn at any time -- I update the IC combat round when I have actions from the PC's that are up, so it makes things smoother when people have their actions up and posted.


----------



## Xaositek

Thumbnail picture added to my RG post.  Can I get confirmation on whether or not an unarmed attack is possible while tied up?  If not, I'll just try to break out.


----------



## Dragonwriter

OK, added a picture. And changed my post from last night so it now has Char's action.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragon writer, I noticd you used this:



> Spells Per Day:
> Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
> Lvl 1 Spells: (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
> Lvl 2 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
> Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )




might I suggest a slightly diffrent way, such as this:

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: 00000 0
Lvl 1 Spells: 00000 000
Lvl 2 Spells:  00000 000
Lvl 3 Spells: 0000

to put a slash through something you use s and /s in the [ ]  for the subject.

just a couple of coppers worth of free advice.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I considered such a thing... I also considered just using this:

Level 1 Spells: 8/day, cast 1

or something along those lines. Since I'm a Sorcerer, it's all about the spells slots... If I was a Wizard, I would use the strike-through on my spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar

lots of different ways to do it


----------



## s@squ@tch

I like the way you are doing that, DW, I might have to do something similar next time I play a spontaneous caster.

For those who have crusader/warblade/swordsage classes -- please include on your combat posts your readied manuevre's, stances, expended, etc, etc for tracking purposes.  It will make things easier for me to follow-along.


----------



## Xaositek

Alright, I did that - I also put my stances in, with the one I'm in bolded.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Also, I am not that familiar with the mechanics of the swordsage and warblade -- my understanding is that the crusader's maneuvre's are granted mostly by chance, with the crusader having to roll a die to see which of his/her remaining maneuvres it is granted.  Do the swordsage and warblade do that as well, or are they pretty much akin to prepared spells -- with the caveat that all must be used before they are refreshed?


----------



## Xaositek

Warblades and Swordsages both have a list of readied maneuvers that they get full access to each encounter.  Warblades can regain all their expended maneuvers with a swift action, but must follow it immediately with making a melee attack (not a Strike maneuver) or using a standard action to focus.  Swordsages get many more readied maneuvers, but don't regain them as easily - they have to spend a full round action to regain a single spent maneuver.

Since I have the Adaptive Style feat, I can also change which maneuvers I have readied as a full round action.


----------



## Dragonwriter

s@squ@tch said:


> Also, I am not that familiar with the mechanics of the swordsage and warblade -- my understanding is that the crusader's maneuvre's are granted mostly by chance, with the crusader having to roll a die to see which of his/her remaining maneuvres it is granted.  Do the swordsage and warblade do that as well, or are they pretty much akin to prepared spells -- with the caveat that all must be used before they are refreshed?




Swordsage and Warblade are actually a bit simpler than Crusader. 

Their list of readied would be best described like prepared spells, as per your observation, except they don't all have to be used before refreshing. As Xaositek said, Warblades have to take a Swift action to flourish, taunt or some such and then either make a standard attack (not full attack, not a Strike, and use no Boosts) or take a Standard action to focus (no AoO), after which they regain all their readied maneuvers. Swordsages have to take a full-round action to focus (no AoO) and regain one maneuver each time.

Adaptive Style (the feat) allows a person to simply take a full-round action and change all their readied maneuvers, regardless of class. A Crusader gets a new set of granted maneuvers when they use Adaptive Style.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow. that feat sounds powerful! is there a limt to times perday or something?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Nope. But remember, you have to take the full-round action to use it. So, losing out on your whole turn while the bad guy slams your head in may not be the best thing to do in combat.


----------



## s@squ@tch

mmmmm, smashing giant clubs....


----------



## Vertexx69

As a "for instance" this turn King Grommet will be granted his final manuever (He'll have no more withheld). On the next round all his unused granted manuvers go away, and the 5 he has prepared for the day go back into his "withheld deck" and he gets 3 of the 5 randomly. The next 2 turns after that he'll be granted the remaining 2 witheld manuevers and then it starts over again. So the crusader is actually never without at least 1 manuever to use, without having to take a specific action to do regain them. 

So with the "adaptive style" feat King Grommet could choose to prepare any 5 maneuvers on his "Known Manuevers" list as a full round action, but they would still become his "witheld deck" that he would then be granted 3 random powers from by his divine connection.

@ Scotty D - We're waitin on Dori if you want to post an action bud.

@ S@s - if you want me post Hudders actions just say the word.


----------



## Scott DeWar

will be posting shortly. sorry to make you all wait, as i normally would have at about 0100 hrs, but i have been working OT and it was too late and i was too tired at 0300 hrs.


----------



## Xaositek

Hey, Tailspinner, if you're willing to cut me free of my bonds this action I can use a more acrobatic maneuver (Soaring Raptor Strike) with a boost (Burning Blade) for +4 to hit, +5d6+7 damage, and I'd still be able to tumble away afterwards.


----------



## s@squ@tch

One question about Soaring Raptor strike -- how are you planning on attacking this larger foe from above?  The giants are 10 1/2 ft tall.


----------



## Vertexx69

Thats why it requires a jump check equal to the larger creature's AC. Its a cinematic, acrobatic attack like taking a leap off a wall to change the angle of approach.

I posted my action. I take things into account like flanking, so unless you just want us to go in post order instead of initiative order, I've been waiting. I think it will go much faster using post order than having to wait on a single player for actions, but thats the way I think all PbP games should determine initiative anyways for the sake of time. Rolling initiative is to bring order to a room full of voices that all want to do things at the same time.

Laying out a schedule for posting monster actions really helps too. For instance say you'll be posting the first set of giant actions in 2 days @ noon EST and the 2nd set of giants in 48 hours later. Players that post that day or the next go before the 1st set, then they go and the players that have not gone yet get another day to post actions before the 2nd set, then any complete slackers will go last. This can put back the sense of immediacy in some small way that a tabletop session has. 

Just brain storming here ;p in an effort to lessen the likelihood of the game stalling for months again.


----------



## Xaositek

Soaring Raptor actually can only be used against Large or bigger opponents, it's very full of the cinematic leaping.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, just read up on the manuevre in ToB.

Luckily you have a good jump mod, but I'm sure you planned it that way. 

Keep in mind that it takes two rounds for Darv to cut through the bonds, so he is finishing up with Char this round and then can move on to someone else.

Also, since Darv's init is after those who he is cutting loose, they won't be able to act until their next round.


----------



## Vertexx69

unless they delay ;p


----------



## Xaositek

Bump?  I was waiting to see what the untied people were up to, was anyone waiting on me?


----------



## Vertexx69

I think we are waiting on the actions of the first 2 giants. I never got a response to the post order vs initiative order issue from S@s. But I am worried about this game already, as we're lucky if we get 1 post every 2 weeks from the DM and he's trying to start yet another game. Hows that going to efffect the post rate?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry - my fault, I was under the impression that I was waiting on more PC actions, but I saw that Void had an action posted.  Will update today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is ok. I have been a bit sick with an infection in my jaw, so I have been not up to much


----------



## Dragonwriter

Looking at the actions taken so far, it looks like Darv is cutting me free. Since he goes before me in the Init, will I be considered free from the bindings (but still prone) for my action?

Also, I just want to double-check this, I can cast a Ranged Touch spell from Prone, right? I know some DMs who would say no, so I always figure I should ask first rather than go back to something I already posted and edit it...

And I'm kinda trying to avoid standing up and taking those AoOs. They'd likely kill me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

on the initiative front, i want to keep all players where they are at, and add in new opponents when they appear, as my master vision is that when the PC's are in the steading, it is a frantic, break-neck pace, as giants could be around every corner, so movement/actions are in round-by-round pace.  

ropes take two rounds to cut free, so Darv will finish this round, Void will begin next round.

@Vertexx - I do not want to censor any players comments, but if you have issues, feel free to drop me a PM.  I do not intend to drop either of my Giants games, and hope that they both accelerate...


----------



## Vertexx69

Yay!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Man, it seems like this game is cursed sometimes!  Grufflehead has left the game, so we have an opening once again.  I'll run his PC until we get a suitable replacement.

For anyone who might be reading this thread who is not currently in the game, we are recruiting one player!


----------



## s@squ@tch

If I get no bites on the recruitment thread, I'll quickly roll up a warlock striker, to NPC for the group.  With the two dwarves as front line tanks, (thanks to that +4 dodge bonus vs giants), this group just needs some ranged damage dealing capability, and probably can get by with only 6 PC's.


----------



## Vertexx69

King Grommet will be able to do some mildly nifty things at the 10-20ft range, once he gets his chain back.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I see that Grufflehead posted today, but I think the ship has sailed on his interest in this game....


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: King Grommet

his chain back? did he lose it?


----------



## s@squ@tch

btw, Scott, Dori's action is needed in the IC post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will get right to it, then.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> re: King Grommet
> 
> his chain back? did he lose it?




New PC's have their weapons away in a bag held by the giant captors.


----------



## Vertexx69

Just a good thing that he has spiked gauntlets atttached to his armor  

The sad thing is that I almost bought a Lesser Weapon Crystal of Return instead of a least, which would have let me just summon my chain to my hand from up to 30ft away as a move action instead of just drawing it as a free action. 700 pesky gold short.

This is why I was asking which giant was holding the bag-o-weapons.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhhhh. grasshopper now understand.


----------



## HolyMan

Saw the need for a few new PCs and was wondering what the group is missing. 

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

Could use some ranged attack support, front line support, or backup healing / arcane...

Pretty much anything.

Strahd has the skill monkey pretty much wrapped up.


----------



## HolyMan

I wouldn't mind taking on the front line role. I'm not playing any type of warrior class in all my other games. If you'll have me I'll work on something will just need to know character gene guidelines.

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

Character creation info is in teh first post on either RG, which have links to my thread.  Keep in mind that there is a new RG for team gold, which doesn't have a link in my sig, as I can't add anything more to it until I modify it to just a link to a post...


----------



## bedford

I would like to play an ogre or half ogre fighter/barbarian possibly with either feral or mineral warrior template added.  would any of these concepts be ok?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ bedford - at this time, we're full.  That can change in a week, or even a day, so I'll let you know when another opening presents itself.  thx

@ holyman - when do you think you can have your PC stat'd up?  I'd like to introduce him/her/it ASAP.


----------



## HolyMan

I have work tonight 4-11 am almost done still going through equipment (always the longest) I will post him up tonight. But that leads to the question where do you want me to post 'em?

HM


----------



## HolyMan

And here's my fighter... 

[sblock=Dregon Deepcutter]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Level: 8
Experience: 28,000
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common and Dwarven
Deity: ???[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 20 +5 (10pts) +2 levels, +2 item
DEX: 12 +1 (04pts)
CON: 16 +3 (06ts) +2 item
INT: 12 +1 (04pts)
WIS: 11 +0 (03pts)
CHA: 13 +1 (05pts)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 89 = [8d10 + 24] + 3 (feat)
AC: 24 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 4 (shield & feat) + 1 (DEX) 
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + 4 (shield & feat)
AC Flatfooted: 23 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 4 (shield & feat)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +8/+3 = +8/+3 (FIGHTER)
Grapple: +13 = +8 (BAB) + 5 (STR)
Fort: +10 = +6 (base) + 3 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +3 = +2 (base) + 0 (stat) + 1 (item)
Speed: 20' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Shatterspike(melee): +15 = +8 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (feat) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+8(S), CRIT 17-20x2
Shatterspike(sunder): +19 = +8 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (feat) + 5 (item) / DMG = 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14 = +8 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d4+5(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +10 = +8 (BAB) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d4+5(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Warhammer(melee): +14 = +8 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+6(B), CRIT x3[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +4 skill points at 1st level, and +1 skill point whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
* Bonus Feats - added at 1st level and every even level thereafter, may only chose "fighter feats" [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Prof. with all simple weapons (fighter)
Prof. with all martial weapons (fighter)
Prof. with light, medium, and heavy armor (fighter)
Prof. with all shields, including tower shields(fighter)
Toughness (human bonus)
Shield Specialization (lvl1) - PHB2 pg.82
Weapon Focus-longsword (fighter bonus)
Power Attack (fighter lvl2)
Shield Ward (lvl3) - PHB2 pg.82
Weapon Specialization (fighter lvl4)
Improved Sunder (lvl6)
Lunging Strike (fighter lvl6) - PHB2 pg.80
Improved Critical:longsword (fighter lvl8)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 48 
Skill points/level: 4 = 2 (fighter) + 1 (INT) + 1 (human)
Bonuses: x4 at 1st lvl; + 4 human bonus at 1st lvl
Max Ranks: 11/5.5 ACP: -6


		Code:
	

Skills                   Ranks Mod  Misc ACP  Total
Appraise[Int]             0    +1              +1 
Balance[Dex]              0    +1        -6    -5
Bluff[Cha]                0    +1              +1
[COLOR=yellow]Climb[Str][/COLOR]                6    +5        -6    +5
Concentration[Con]        0    +3              +3
[COLOR=yellow]Craft(sculpting)[Int][/COLOR]     5    +1              +6
Decipher Script[Int]      0    +1              na
Diplomacy[Cha]            0    +1              +1            
Disguise[Cha]             0    +1              +1           
Escape Artist[Dex]        0    +1        -6    -5
Forgery[Int]              0    +1              +1
Gather Information[Cha]   0    +1              +1
[COLOR=yellow]Handle Animal[Cha][/COLOR]        0    +1              na
Heal[Wis]                 0    +0              +0
Hide[Dex]                 0    +1        -6    -5                               
[COLOR=yellow]Intimidate[Cha][/COLOR]           4    +1              +5                            
[COLOR=yellow]Jump[Str][/COLOR]                 6    +5        -6    +5
Knowledge(Architecture    3    +1              +4 
and engineering)
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)  3    +1              +4  
Knowledge(Geography)      0    +1              na
Knowledge(History)        0    +1              na
Knowledge(Arcana)         0    +1              na
Knowledge(The Planes)     0    +1              na
Knowledge(Religion)       0    +1              na
Knowledge(Local)          0    +1              na
Knowledge(Nobility        0    +1              na
and Royalty)
Listen[Wis]               0    +0              +0
Move Silently[Dex]        0    +1        -6    -5
Open Locks[Dex]           0    +1              na           
Perform[Cha]              0    +0              +0
Profession(sculptor)[Wis] 4    +0              +4
[COLOR=yellow]Ride[Dex][/COLOR]                 0    +1              +1
Search[Int]               0    +1              +1
Sleight of Hand[Dex]      0    +1        -6    na 
Spot[Wis]                 0    +0              +0
Sense Motive[Wis]         0    +0              +0
Spellcraft[Int]           0    +1              na
Survival[Wis]             0    +0              +0
[COLOR=yellow]Swim[Str][/COLOR]                 7    +5        -12   +0
Tumble[Dex]               0    +1        -6    -5
Use Magic Device[Cha]     0    +1              na
Use Rope[Dex]             0    +1              +1

 
highlighted skills are class skills
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

Equipment                                        Cost  Weight
+1 light fortification full plate             5,650gp   50lb
+1 light fortification shield, heavy steel    4,170gp   15lb
Shatterspike                                  4,315gp    4lb
+1 warhammer                                  2,312gp    5lb
Dagger(mw)                                      302gp    1lb
Cloak of Resistance(+1)                       1,000gp    0lb
Guantlets of Ogre Power                       4,000gp    0lb
Amulet of Health(+2)                          4,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                                free    0lb
Bedroll                                           1sp    5lb
Rope (50'hemp)                                    1gp   10lb
Backpack                                          2gp    2lb
 -Everburning torch                             110gp    1lb
 -rations,trail(4days)                            2gp    4lb
 -waterskins(2)                                   2gp    8lb
 -crowbar                                         2gp    5lb
 -hammer                                          5sp    2lb
 -pitons(4)                                       4sp    2lb
 -sack,empty                                      1sp   .5lb
 -spade                                           2gp    8lb
 -peasant's outfit                                1sp    2lb
 -artisan's tools(sculpting)                      5gp    5lb
Belt Pouch                                        1gp   .5lb
 -whetstone                                       2cp    1lb
 -mirror,small steel                             10gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                                 1gp    0lb
 -potion:cure light (1d8+1)                      50gp   .5lb
 -potion:cure moderate (2d8+3)                  300gp   .5lb
 -potion:cure serious (3d8+5)                   750gp   .5lb

Treasure: 11gp, 7sp, 8cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 133 (light load)
Maximum weight possible: 133-light, 266-medium, 400-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 31
Height: 6'-2"
Weight: 240lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Skin Color: Light complexed

*Apperance:* curly shoulder length hair and a broad curly brown beard frame a broad face, Dregon's armor looks like it has seen better days but it is still very useful in protecting the warrior.

*Deamenaor:* During his youth he was energtic and outgoing but growing up amongst dwarves he learned why they are gruff and dour. As he grew older and things started not working out for him he became gruff and dour. So he knows now dwarves have had it right all along, don;t excpet good things to happen and you don't get disapponited as much.

*Background:* An orphan from an attacked caravan, Dregon (his given human name being unknown) was takin in and raised by dwarves. In his teen years he was apprentice to an engineer that taught him how to move rock and earth with rope and tackle. During his twenties he took to sculpting after watching dwarves scuplting great statues out of rock hundreds of feet tall. He was an ok sculptor but couldn't truly make a living off of it. How is he such a good warrior you ask? Well during all this time all dwarves learn to fight and defend the hold from orc, goblins, and other monsters and Dregon was no different . [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - at first glance, he looks good.  Post him to the RG and include a piece of artwork for his map token.


----------



## HolyMan

All done then. 

I had a question about doubling up on light fortification as I don't even know how I would play it.

25% twice to avoid a crit/sneak attack or...

bumped up to a total of 50% ?

Your call I just don't want to take any crits from any giants.

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - sorry, but my sig is inaccurate for Team Gold's RG, I made a new one, as the old one had a lot of old and superfluous pc's.  Here's the link to the new one.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/282101-s-squ-tchs-against-giants-team-gold-rg-ii.html


----------



## HolyMan

Sending Dregon over there now. 

HM

_


----------



## Guest 11456

Been veeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrry busy. Back now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Great!  Feel free to post update in IC for the last round for Darv.


----------



## Scott DeWar

been realy busy too, sson back to normal.


----------



## HolyMan

Wondering if anyone has seen s@squ@tch around?

HM
_


----------



## Scott DeWar

he was gone for a week, now should be back.


----------



## HolyMan

A week?!? 

He hasn't posted in this game in over a month.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought he was trying to get mofe players as well.


----------



## HolyMan

Will be unable to post the next three weeks

See here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html

Hope to get into this game when I get back.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION] I think we are waiting on you. SaS seems to think so.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm going to act for him tomorrow to advance the game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Probably I missed out the plot's advancing ... I'm still here.


----------



## s@squ@tch

well, now that Strahd is back, we're only missing, like, the REST of team gold, minus Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's right, i am definately still here im my unique annoying way.


----------



## Vertexx69

Oh I'm usually about as well. King Grommet the Mad is too fun a character to just ditch, he's just really slow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is that mentally or physically?


----------



## Dragonwriter

I persist, as well. HM will also return this week. At least, theoretically. The whole bedbug problem could extend a bit longer, I'd wager.

I'm a little pressed for time at the moment, but I will get a post up during the week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

For New yorkers, I think it is time to move to the country!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*translation curiosity*

Straad:

how close is this translation? I bet you can guess where i got the hebrew portion. . . 

סוף סוף הגיע החורף ותמונת הפרופיל שלי נראית קשורה לחיים.

Winter finally arrived in my profile picture looks related to life.


----------



## HolyMan

I am back -   just let me know when it is my turn to swing at a giant, my dice roller needs some warming up. 

HM


----------



## Vertexx69

That would be right about now HM


----------



## HolyMan

Really? Glad I wasted a roll on a diplomacy check a few minutes ago. LOL

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott DeWar said:


> Straad:
> 
> how close is this translation? I bet you can guess where i got the hebrew portion. . .
> 
> סוף סוף הגיע החורף ותמונת הפרופיל שלי נראית קשורה לחיים.
> 
> Winter finally arrived in my profile picture looks related to life.




"Winter finally arrived _and_ my profile picture looks related to life."
But winter slipped away again, no sign of him getting back


----------



## Scott DeWar

is that part of a poem?


----------



## Vertexx69

tailspinner dropped off of enworld a few months ago didn't he?


----------



## Scott DeWar

this from T's page:

Last Activity: 25th October 2010 01:44 PM


on november 15, HM gave an xp to TS in the ooc thread of POR (pool of radiance).

i tried to use more acronynms, but ran out of things to do it with.


----------



## HolyMan

Odd Oct 25 today is Dec 25th two months to the day then.

Think his character would mind being a meat shield till he returns?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will let S@S answer that


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hmm, meat shield you say?  I'll see what I can do, hopefully more shield and less "club receptor".


----------



## HolyMan

Scott why haven't you bumped this thread??

Aren't you trying to get to 8,000 posts? 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

iI don't bump for the post count buff, I bump for the thread being silent and wanting to play.


----------



## HolyMan

Then you had two reasons to bump, 

HM


----------



## Armando

Hey just responding to [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] post about joining the quest.  I've played 3.5 for years and know my way around it pretty good.  

I haven't played a game in Eberron before but I should be able to muddle through.

So is there any chance I could join?


----------



## Scott DeWar

My advice, Armando, get a character ready off line and when he asks what you gots, wow him with an immediat and sudden response!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Armando said:


> Hey just responding to [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] post about joining the quest.  I've played 3.5 for years and know my way around it pretty good.
> 
> I haven't played a game in Eberron before but I should be able to muddle through.
> 
> So is there any chance I could join?




So, whatcha got?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> My advice, Armando, get a character ready off line and when he asks what you gots, wow him with an immediat and sudden response!






s@squ@tch said:


> So, whatcha got?




See, I told ya so! Please join us.

Recruting poster:

Uncle S@SQU@TCH wants you!


----------



## Armando

Posted


----------



## s@squ@tch

btw, i've updated the IC thread, please post actions for next round. 

Also, [MENTION=6669306]Armando[/MENTION], the party has a rogue / monk, who has most of the skill monkey requirements met.  But if you still want to play this PC, no problem.


----------



## bedford

I'm interested in joining this game. I have a few ideas.  a half ogre fighter/barbarian or possibly a cleric. or a some monstrous race monk who can function as a backup fighter and scout.  Which one would work best with the others?


----------



## Armando

Oh, ok.  Well how about this then.  I would like to do a lizardfolk ranger/fighter.  I should have it done in a bit.


----------



## s@squ@tch

hmm, lizardfolk in Eberron, IMO, are pretty scarce.  Could you work in a more common race?

[MENTION=54773]bedford[/MENTION]: not keen on half-ogre/half-giant/monstrous races.


----------



## Armando

s@squ@tch said:


> hmm, lizardfolk in Eberron, IMO, are pretty scarce.




 According to what I found they should be ok.  And he is really awesome.  

Would it sweeten the deal if I gave him a compelling back story?


----------



## s@squ@tch

what type of lizardfolk are you thinking?


----------



## Armando

Most likely a cold sun lizardfolk (basically the standard lizardfolk). I had toyed with the idea of a blackscale lizardfolk but because they are so large I don't know if they would be considered a large creature and take the penalties because of it.  

So, short answer, cold sun.


----------



## s@squ@tch

ok, so that would be the 2HD humanoid type with a +1 LA on top of that, correct?


----------



## Armando

correct.  I accounted for all that and will have a 7th lvl character.


----------



## s@squ@tch

ok, so 2HD of humanoid, then 5 PC levels, then your LA, so ECL of 8.


----------



## Armando

Yes, I will have it posted shortly

EDIT: Done

2nd EDIT: [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION], now that combat is over how to you want me to introduce my character?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, looks like [MENTION=54773]bedford[/MENTION] is out, but [MENTION=6669306]Armando[/MENTION] is in.

Hang on there Armando, I'll get you shortly.  Just need the current group to get lookin' and pokin' around first.

Looking over your PC sheet, I see that you've miscalculated the cost of some of your magic items.

BrightStar - Bastard Sword +1, Shocking, Flaming: +1 (1d10+1 + 1d6 elec + 1d6 fire) [19-20x2] {6035}
Thorn - Short Sword Bane (Giants) +1: +1 (1d4+1) [19-20x2] {4010}
Composite Longbow, Seeking +1: +1 (1d8+1) [x3] (120ft) P {4020}


BrightStar would cost 18335, as it is the equivalent of a +3 weapon
Thorn would cost 8310, as it is the equivalent of a +2 weapon
The longbow would also be a +2 weapon, being 8375 in cost.

Whereas, your armor is cheaper than you listed:

Mithral Chain Shirt+1: +5 (+6) 0 <10%> [10] {3100}

Cost of it should be 2100, if my mind is working correctly.


----------



## Vertexx69

Yeah, in just the course of this fight the group has almost completely changed. We are still doing introductions after finally dropping (5?) hill giants at once, over the course of the last year. So it might take a bit.


----------



## s@squ@tch

No kidding - this first one was a meatgrinder.

*Current group:*
Dori
Grommett
Darv (leaving to man the campsite)
Void
Dregon
Deric
Char

*Lost either in this first encounter or shortly before:*
Morph
Dreadnought
Domoris
Tinus
Arexis
Alain
Hudder
Jeriko


----------



## HolyMan

Wait...

This was the first encounter??

HM


----------



## Vertexx69

Ahem, That's: King Grommet (the mad crusader of chaos) 

but this is like the 6th or 7th encounter of the campaign isn't it? Although the first for everyone but void.


----------



## Armando

s@squ@tch said:


> Hang on there Armando, I'll get you shortly.  Just need the current group to get lookin' and pokin' around first.




Understood.



> Looking over your PC sheet, I see that you've miscalculated the cost of some of your magic items. . .if my mind is working correctly.




It is.  Mine was not apparently.  However it is fixed.  Only a +2 on brightstar and a +1 on everything else.


----------



## bedford

How about a human druid with the shapeshange ability and a level of warshaper?


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=54773]bedford[/MENTION] - that's fine.  If you look at the RG, you'll see that [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] made a PC very close to that.

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - this was the first encounter in the steading, with giants.   There were probably 6 - 7 other encounters on the way here, along with all sorts of other subterfuge.


----------



## bedford

I want a character that focuses more on melee than spells so my idea is druid 5 warshaper 3, but one thing I am unsure about is if the druid and warshaper levels stack when calculating what forms are available. I think it should since it still won't be as powerful as a druid 8. ferocious slayer form with wildling clasped items, beastskin armor and a couple of feats that enhance claw and bite damage should work decent.


----------



## Vertexx69

From the peanut gallery @ Bedford - Personally I'm not fond of the shapeshift ability for druids because it automatically disqualifies you from all the nifty wild shape feats that the developers have added over the years. I know the unlimited shifting looks really appealing at first, but the trade-off isn't worth what you lose IMHO. Here's the 10th lvl druid I made that ruined a campaign with only 2/3 starting cash. Platinus who had the ability to deal over 300 dmg per round between himself and his companion.

On another note, no matter what class you choose, make sure they are beefy if they are going to be in melee with giants. Our last shapeshift druid was splattered outright in 1 round of melee because he didn't have the AC to be where he was.


----------



## bedford

Yes i know it is not as powerful as a regular wildshape druid, that's why I'm hoping that our DM will let druid and warshaper levels stack. yes ac will be a little low. probably around 24.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I can't house rule that in.  It doesn't say they stack in the books, so I can't allow it.  Sorry. 

As far as melee with the giants - yes, HP are quite nice, as well as AC.  But with a dwarf and Grommett, both of which can tank it up in front, that might be enough.


----------



## bedford

In that case I will make a regular wildshape druid level 8 and IF he survives to level up I will ad warshaper levels. What method of calculating hp in wildshape form should I use? Ad base con or con bonus of the wildshape? Would it be ok to use the jotunbrud feat even if it was written for forgotten realms?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hp in wildform gets the forms CON modifier for HP.  Not sure what the jotunbrud feat is, post it and I'll take a look.


----------



## bedford

It is a human only feat. The character has some giant blood in his veins and is unusualy large. gives +4 on grapple. That + improved grapple in bear form should work ok.


----------



## s@squ@tch

So, its just a renamed "Improved Grapple"?  You don't get large size, correct?


----------



## bedford

It stacks with improved grapple and gives the +4 bonus on grapple, bullrush. No reach or improved damage.


----------



## s@squ@tch

That's fine with me.  I'm just trying to figure out where you are going with this.  If you plan on grappling giants, that should be entertaining!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Entertaining in deed! maybe some monk class in there too?

as for Dori and King Grommet* I thing King Grommet* is a force unto himself! it seems I did not really get to do much combat, especially when we had a few people prove to be squishy.

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever* King Grommet's name gets said.*

fify


----------



## Vertexx69

The 4 note royal tune is the theme from the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrDJIll3oO8"]imperial butter commercials[/ame] from the 80s


----------



## Vertexx69

s@squ@tch said:


> That's fine with me.  I'm just trying to figure out where you are going with this.  If you plan on grappling giants, that should be entertaining!



I don't know, as just a brown bear with those 2 feats and gloves of titan's grip (+32 grapple mod vs the hill giant +20) and a couple items that deal auto dmg during a grapple, he might be able to hold onto a hill giant for a couple of rounds.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hmm, might have to see if this hill giant clan might favor grappling, instead of, say, bull rushing or sundering and have appropriate training to thwart would-be max-min PC's?


----------



## Armando

s@squ@tch said:


> Hmm, might have to see if this hill giant clan might favor grappling, instead of, say, bull rushing or sundering and have appropriate training to thwart would-be max-min PC's?




Stop giving him ideas!  I have had bad experiences with sundering.


----------



## HolyMan

s@squ@tch said:


> That's fine with me.  I'm just trying to figure out where you are going with this.  If you plan on grappling giants, that should be entertaining!




Get ready cuze I plan to try breaking their weapons. Loads of fun this group will be. 

HM


----------



## Vertexx69

Well at some point our illustrious DM is going to have to accept that there are a few characters out there that can survive encounters with giants, (unlike the 6 pcs that were greased in the first giant encounter)  and grappling only works on 1 enemy at a time if that helps at all. 

S@s is doing fine with just the standard giant tactics, without having to resort to any more advanced maneuvers like killing PCs gear in the middle of an endless jungle.


----------



## Scott DeWar

RE: imperial commercial
WOW, what a blast from the past, man!!

IIRC, Monks can grapple and cause lethal damage as the result thereof. Furthermore, I think you add the monk level to the grappl mod. IIRC.


----------



## bedford

I have found a way to use warshaper and still get a good wildshape form.

Skin of Kaletor
Dragon 324 pg 75
Bearskin cloak with Bear head forming hood.
Smells bad, gives -6 on Charisma based checks and Wild Emphathy
Wearer can wild shape as if his/her Druid level was 4 higher.
12,000

I just wanted to make sure it is ok before i finish my character.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm not too keen on stuff from the dragon magazines -- if it is in a splat book, ok, but not magazines.  Sorry.


----------



## Vertexx69

glad to see you around enworld more than once a month S@s


----------



## Armando

I'm just happy to see things moving along.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=6669306]Armando[/MENTION] - I need a piece of artwork to make a token for your PC.  If you already have one attached to your RG PC sheet, then I apologize, but if not, please add one, and post it here too.   Your appearance might be sooner or later, depending on where the PC's go.


----------



## Armando

Posted it in my character sheet, and here it is again.


----------



## HolyMan

Status on game?

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.


----------



## Vertexx69

Yoinks, glad your OK. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

s@squ@tch said:


> Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.




[kidding] too much vodka?[/kidding]

glad to here all is well. I have had one of those hemoptomas, and it is no fun. i fell partway through a ceiling.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vertexx69 said:


> OOC (my 2 cents on initiative in PbP): What I usually do is roll initiative for everyone, to see who goes before the mobs for the first round only. From then on, its a simple back and forth, with players going in post order . I've found this works much better in PbP without taking away the use of features like Improved Initiative and flat footedness without making players wait for weeks on anyone other than the DM.




so, one init roll by you, then every one's mods applied to that roll? both party and non party? seems pretty efficient, if that is what you are saying.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think what he is saying is that for the first round ONLY, the PC's use their modified init roll -- then round 2 and beyond, it is either all PC's then monsters, or monsters then PC's.

Only question I have is how to determine which group goes first in round 2+.

The game has bogged down a lot, in my opinion, when I have been gone for long periods of time, AND when I have to wait for a PC post, then post for an enemy, then wait for the next PC, and so on, and so on.  all the map editing and uploading 2 or 3 maps per combat round is tedious -- much easier and quicker when it can be done in batch mode.


----------



## Scott DeWar

some games I have seen this tactic:

post your action and let the dm write one action reconciliation. if no post within x days then missed turn. For this game with its wide variance of player location, it may have to have a 4 day cycle or something.


----------



## Vertexx69

Everyone has (or should have) their Initiative modifier on their sheet, so at the beginning of combat the DM rolls each of the player's intiatives and once for the monsters, (if any players beat the monster's score) then it goes like this:

(Player X)
(Player Y)
All Monsters
All players
All monsters
repeat until one side is dead

after the speedsters have had their fast first actions, then it drops to post order, (basically first come, first served for player posting order). Usually until all have posted, or within a set time limit (like "you have 1-5 days to post") with those missing the window being NPC'd or delaying for the round. Using this means setting up an NPC action for each character in case they miss the window, ie: King Grommet takes a 5ft step toward flanking position and makes a full attack unless otherwise posted. 

It can really speed things along IMO, and eliminates the need for any kind of retcons.


----------



## HolyMan

Waiting for everyone to post up an INIT also slows things down here and there.

What about one roll for the group and each player adds in their modifiers.

So in this case the roll would have been 9 and then everyone goes on their count. (SZV's character would have had a 20 and gone before the giants). So it would work for those who are quick.

Combat would be sorted out if the DM rolled a d20 and knowing when everyone went. After that it should only be three groups of INIT -

a) Players that go before monsters (if needed)
b) Monsters
c) Players who go after monsters

And everyone should be able to post once a week during combat.


HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm liking the one init roll, then pc's add mod.

So that would reduce it at least down to three groups....

It would also be helpful to be more familiar with the pc's to be able to npc them somewhat intelligently -- there are a bunch of new ones that I'm not exactly too familiar with yet, like Char, King Grommett, Dregon to act for.  Void is the only original PC, Dori is the 2nd oldest, and I feel comfortable acting for those two, then Deric is easy, as he is DM run at this time.


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon is easy 

Swing, swing, and if you have to swing again.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Then perhaps an [sblock=stat block] time to have some basic stats going like initiative[/sblock] 

[sblock= mini stats]


		Code:
	

BAB: +6     Grapple: +9
HP: 84/84 (1d10+4,7d8+28) 
Speed: 20'	
Init: +1     
ACP: -7     Spell Fail: 0%
Languages: Common, Dwarven

ac:
Armor:  24
Touch:  11  
Flatfooted: 19


saves:
Fort:	+10	
Ref:	+3	
Will:	+9     Spell Save: +3

weapon usually in hand:
Weapon  Attack  Damage  Critical Range
Long sword +11/+6 1d8+4 19-20/x2     Sword of Virtue Beyond Reproach (MIC61)

Spells:

Spells prepared (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
0 - 6 - 
Create Water (2), Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food & Drink, Prestidigitation ; 

1st - (4+1) - 
Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser (CA) Resurgence, , Protection from Evil* (D) 1;

2nd - (3+1) - 
Bull's Strength, Restoration, Lesser, Deific Vengeance (CD 161), Spiritual Weapon (D); 

3rd - (3+1) - 
Briar Web (CD 156), Vigor, Mass Lesser** (CD), Ring of Blades (CA 121) 
Magic Circle Against Evil* (D); 

4th - (2+1) - 
Divine Power, Recitation (CD 176) Holy Smite* (D)

Domains: War, Good 
* = Good
** = Conj (Heal) (Cast at +1 level & +2 points/spell level of healing)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

s@squ@tch said:


> I'm liking the one init roll, then pc's add mod.




This solution sounds just fine to me. Or have you roll Init for each of us and one for the monsters - let the fast people go, then monsters, then everyone of us, then monsters, rinse, repeat, etc. Which I think is what everyone is getting at anyway. 



> It would also be helpful to be more familiar with the pc's to be able to npc them somewhat intelligently -- there are a bunch of new ones that I'm not exactly too familiar with yet, like Char, King Grommett, Dregon to act for.  Void is the only original PC, Dori is the 2nd oldest, and I feel comfortable acting for those two, then Deric is easy, as he is DM run at this time.




Char, I'll admit, would be tricky to NPC. Heck, even I don't know how to play him too much.  He's definitely the type to assist others (Haste), then focus-fire on the most-injured foe (with Scorching Ray or Magic Missile). But when he's low on spells like he is right now, he may have to step back and just shout encouragement or the like.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> What about one roll for the group and each player adds in their modifiers.
> 
> So in this case the roll would have been 9 and then everyone goes on their count. (SZV's character would have had a 20 and gone before the giants). So it would work for those who are quick.
> 
> Combat would be sorted out if the DM rolled a d20 and knowing when everyone went. After that it should only be three groups of INIT -
> 
> a) Players that go before monsters (if needed)
> b) Monsters
> c) Players who go after monsters
> 
> And everyone should be able to post once a week during combat.
> 
> 
> HM




This one sounds good.


----------



## HolyMan

Anyone seen s@s?? He is missing in my Age of Worms game as well.

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

And from my games too


----------



## Scott DeWar

i know of nothing. sorry.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry, I'm here now, but have been lost for a bit to RL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yea!!


----------



## HolyMan

Think we are waiting on Vertexx69 but activity says last was on June 9th. Think the King will need to be NPCed.

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch

NPC'ing the King is my worst nightmare.


----------



## HolyMan

ROTFLMAO --- 

RP wise or Stat wise??

I think both would be problematic LOL

Maybe someone else can take over the big walking tin can.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> ROTFLMAO ---
> 
> RP wise or Stat wise??
> 
> I think both would be problematic LOL
> 
> Maybe someone else can take over the big walking tin can.
> 
> HM




I'm familiar with ToB. If need be, I could probably run King Grommet for the time being.

Or s@s can do his seemingly-customary 'kill 'em off'.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I doubt Vertexx is gone for good, so if you wouldn't mind, DW, could you run him?


----------



## Dragonwriter

s@squ@tch said:


> I doubt Vertexx is gone for good, so if you wouldn't mind, DW, could you run him?




Will do. Working on an action for him now and should have it posted shortly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks DW for the NPC'ing of the King.   I'll get this updated today I hope.

And the King did use his shield block last round.


----------



## Sphyh

is this game still actively recruiting as the title suggests?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sphyh said:


> is this game still actively recruiting as the title suggests?




Well, probably.

[MENTION=6669306]Armando[/MENTION] is set to join the game soon, but that "soon" was a long time ago, so I hope he is still with us.

Also, there is a DM-run PC in the party that could be taken over.  Which would be done sooner, or a new replacement, which could take a while.


----------



## Sphyh

s@squ@tch said:


> Also, there is a DM-run PC in the party that could be taken over.




I dont mind taking over the character. what is it and where do I need to go to get a background on whats been going on so far with the party and my character?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sphyh said:


> I dont mind taking over the character. what is it and where do I need to go to get a background on whats been going on so far with the party and my character?




Well, the IC and RG threads are in my signature.  Of the group that set out from Sharn, only Void remains -- the rest of the party has been cobbled together in Stormreach or in the hinterlands of Xen'drik.  So, there is not much continuity or history of this group together.  

Your new PC, Deric, was journeying with Dregon in Xen'drik, and just met up with the group.

Deric is posted in the RG, so you can copy that post and create your own post, which you can then update, when needed.


----------



## Sphyh

s@squ@tch said:


> Deric is posted in the RG, so you can copy that post and create your own post, which you can then update, when needed.




maybe im just crazy but I did not see Deric in any of the RG's in your thread.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Alas, you are correct!   Here he is, you can copy it then paste it into the RG.

You can update the background info to what you want it to be.



		Code:
	

[B]Deric Garthmere[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock 	
[B]Race:[/B] Human 
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 8	[B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +6		[B]HP:[/B] 53 (8d6+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +6	[B]Craft Points:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +2 CHA 
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1 (0p.)  	[B]Init:[/B] +4	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (10p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] --		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+2	+0	+4	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/cold iron

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	+2	+4	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+5	+6	-1	+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Eldritch Blast        	+10	5d6	20/x2      	250'
MW Morningstar       	+7/+2	1d8	20/x2      	------
Dagger                  +6/+10	1d4(+1)	19-20/x2 	10 ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Giant

[B]Abilities:[/B] [I]Detect Magic[/I], at will, [I]Fiendish Resistance[/I] 1x/day, [I]Deceive Item[/I] 

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st - [B]Point Blank Shot[/B]
1st - (bonus) [B]Precise Shot[/B]
3rd - [B]Craft Wand [/B]
6th - [B]Empower Spell-like Ability [/B]


[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
	Least - (3)    Eldritch Spear, See the Unseen, Darkness
	Lesser - (2)   Flee the Scene, Fell Flight		

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Bluff       	11	6	+5	--
Intimidate	15	10	+5	--
Concentration	13	11	+2	--
Use MagicDevice	16	11	+5	--
Spellcraft 	7	6	+1	--



[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Morningstar     	308gp	6lb
Leather Armor           10gp	15lb
Dagger                 	2gp	1lb
Chausible of Fell Power 8000gp	--lb
Cloak of Charisma +2 	4000gp	--lb
Gloves of Dexterity +2 	4000gp	--lb


[U][I]Handy Haversack[/I][/U]      	2000gp	2lb  (All items below in Haversack)
Explorer's Outfit     	10gp	8lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Bedroll                	5sp	5lb
Winter Blanket       	5sp	3lb

[B][U]Wands:[/U][/B]
[I]Fear [/I] (6 charges)               2520gp	--lb
[I]Cure Moderate Wounds[/I]       	1800gp	--lb
     (20 charges)
[I]Wall of Fire[/I] (7 charges)        2940gp	--lb
[I]Slow[/I]  (10 charges)              2250gp	--b
[I]Detect Secret Doors[/I]       	75gp	--lb
     (5 charges)
[I]Enlarge Person[/I]            	150gp	--lb
     (10 charges)
[I]Silence[/I]                     	270gp	--lb
     (3 charges)
[I]Invisibility[/I]                   	630gp	--lb
     (7 charges)



[B]Total Weight:[/B]24 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 32gp 

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	34	66	100	200	400

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[b]Weight:[/b] 145 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan


*Appearance:* 
*Personality:* 
*Background:*


----------



## Sphyh

s@squ@tch said:


> Alas, you are correct!   Here he is, you can copy it then paste it into the RG.
> 
> You can update the background info to what you want it to be.




glad im not crazy! Yea I will need to spend sometime reading on warlocks and studying all my feats /spells / wands etc... This is a new character type for me to play. eventually I will get a background up. by when do you want me to jump in?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Whenever you feel ready.  Let me know.  We are in teh middle of a battle right now.


----------



## Sphyh

I will be following along the battle and doing my homework in the mean while and Ill try and jump in at the end. 

how far along / or how much longer would estimate?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hey, has anyone seen Armando around?


----------



## Sphyh

I have not...

Well I think I am ready to join whenever yall are ready. Do you want me to wait till the end of combat or can I jump in now?


----------



## s@squ@tch

you can jump in now.


----------



## Sphyh

hey if yall could coach me as we go along with in game stuff that would help me a ton. it has been a while since ive played pbp and dnd in general. so if i make mistakes either on rules or with how i post please help me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

mua ha ha ha ha! Oh don't you worry about that. we will make the most minute mole hill mistake into a glaringly obvious, world collapsing mountainous mistake.

....................

just kidding

..............

maaaybeeeeeee


----------



## s@squ@tch

He's opened up a world of hurt for himself now, with with crew.  Luckily Leif is in the other group - he's a real meanie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif is so mean, I sent rain from Missouri to His home town last night. it seems to have arrived this morning!


----------



## Sphyh

just keep in mind the key word "coach" - that means a balance of tough love and understanding lol...


----------



## Sphyh

bump to the IC.


----------



## s@squ@tch

BTW, for anyone reading this, the group is recruiting one, [MENTION=6669306]Armando[/MENTION] looks like he has disappeared, so his PC will not be making it into the group.

Plus, [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] is still on the MIA list, so ........


----------



## Scott DeWar

please join us poor homeless orphaned waifs. We are not bad people. We even have a healer (ME!).


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would think all character archetypes are welcome at this point -- the party has:

1 skill monkey (Void)
1 meat shield (Dregon)
1 arcane caster (Char)
1 divine caster (Dori)
1 striker / blaster (Deric)

May / could leave:
1 meat shieldy guy (Grommett)

So, recruiting 1, potentially 2 if Vertexx69 doesn't come back, so basically the character(s) could be anything, as we are already stocked with the minimum at each position.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I think another healing-capable/oriented Cleric would be a good idea, for anyone reading this. Those giants hit _hard_. 

In the meantime, do you want me to keep running Grommet for any battles, s@s?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Dragonwriter said:


> In the meantime, do you want me to keep running Grommet for any battles, s@s?




Yes please! Thanks.

Plus, I was pondering the ideas for a back-up healer type and going through Complete Divine / Complete Mage -- could be a good opportunity for someone to try out a hybrid PrC. You normally don't see too many opportunities for something like an eldritch disciple or eldritch theurge, let alone the various PrC's in Complete Divine.

But I'd also recommend another meat shield -- Dregon is taking a pounding, partly because even though his AC is 25, the BAB for a Hill giant is 
+16/+11. Frost (+18/+13) and Fire giants (+20/+15/+10 !!!! OMG) await....

Don't get me started on any guest-star appearances by other giant-kind (stone, cloud, etc).


----------



## Graybeard

s@squ@tch, I am already in the Team Black game. Would it be allowed for me to join Team Gold as well or would you prefer a player who is not in the other team?

Thanks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Graybeard said:


> s@squ@tch, I am already in the Team Black game. Would it be allowed for me to join Team Gold as well or would you prefer a player who is not in the other team?
> 
> Thanks.




I'd like someone who wasn't in the other game, as it would give that PC an advantage in some situations.


----------



## Graybeard

Okay, no problem. Good luck with your recruitment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Ba da boom-Ba da bump*

are we waiting on someone?


----------



## Fairytale

Are you still recruiting? If so how would you feel about a rogue/assassin? Or maybe a wizard would be handy.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Still recruiting!

Also, the fact arose that our skill monkey is more skill-specialized in hiding/scouting, so opening chests, finding traps are a bit less-than-ideally covered.

Just keep in mind that most of the party points to the good side of the spectrum, so an assassin would be not-so-well received.  Not saying that it isn't possible, just would require some good backstory and reasons why he/she would want to adventure with some goody-two-shoes without sinking blades into them at every opportunity.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> are we waiting on someone?




Probably me.  

Been busy trying to get the windows on my house repainted (by me).


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh-repainting windows is time intensive. been there and done that. are you re-glazing the windows as well? or are yours more modern so you don't have those worries?


----------



## bedford

If the game is running again, maybe i should go ahead and finish my druid/natures warrior build and join.


----------



## Scott DeWar

please do!


----------



## bedford

I plan on using: exalted wildshape and the great and small wildshape feats so that i can turn into a huge sized celestial bear. Starting level is still 8 right? what about starting gold?


----------



## Sphyh

Hey guys. I don't really have time to play anymore. Sorry. Goodluck and thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

As time heals my left arm, I will be returning to my games, one by one.

David J


----------



## Vertexx69

Wow it looks like S@s has been gone almost as long as I have. Did this whole site just die off after I left?


----------



## Rhun

Vertexx69 said:


> Wow it looks like S@s has been gone almost as long as I have. Did this whole site just die off after I left?




Yes, it is all your doing. 

But yeah, S@s has been gone for a long while, and he didn't let any of us know where he went. I keep hoping for his return.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I almost died with septic shock, does that count?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I almost died with septic shock, does that count?




We were at least provided updates as to your condition and progress. So you didn't just "disappear."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

S@squ@tch was abducted by a Yeti


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> S@squ@tch was abducted by a Yeti




That's no good. S@squ@tch don't like the snowy mountains!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> That's no good. S@squ@tch don't like the snowy mountains!




Most unfortunate. He is most likely a diminutive pile of bones - repeatedly gnawed upon.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Most unfortunate. He is most likely a diminutive pile of bones - repeatedly gnawed upon.




Cracked for marrow!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Any gnuz on S@S?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Any gnuz on S@S?




Nada. He is officially MIA.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hope he didn't try my weight loss program.


----------

